# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Nach 5 Jahren Angst, ist es jetzt zu spät?

## Berglöwe

Liebe Forenmitglieder,

im Februar 2005 habe ich einen PSA Test machen lassen, mit dem Ergebniss 9,4. Mein Arzt wollte mich natürlich zum Urologen überweisen. Tagelang habe ich dann im Internet gehangen und alles über PSA Werte, Prostatakrebs und über die eventuellen Auswirkungen nach einer OP gelesen. Habe mir dann die alten Taschenbücher vom Dr. Hackethal besorgt, und mich aus Angst vor der OP, entschlossen daran zu glauben, auch einen Krebs zu haben der nicht Agressiv ist, und damit leben zu können.aber im Hinterkopf hat man immer den Gedanken falsch zu handeln. Bis zum November 2009 habe ich dies durchgehalten.
Dann habe ich den PSA Test wiederholt. Gleiches Labor wie 2005. Diesmal 17,1
Nun fürchte ich das es zu spät ist, und sehr wahrscheinlich die Kapsel schon durchbrochen ist. Es kann ja wohl keine einfache Prostataentzündung sein nach 5Jahren?, die den hohen Wert verursacht? Ich glaube die meisten in diesem Forum raten zu einer sofortigen Biopsie. Ich weiss aber nicht ob ich mit einer dann bestätigten Diagnose , doch Krebs zu haben, leben kann. Jetzt habe ich immer noch die Hoffnung das er sehr langsam wächst und ich noch einige Jahre habe, aber nach einer Negativen Diagnose werde ich wohl keinen Tag mehr glücklich sein können.
Gibt es Forenmitglieder die auch so, oder so ahnlich denken, wie ich.?
Ich bin mir bewusst das die meisten meine Gedanken und Ängste nicht nachvollziehen können und vom Logischen her sagt auch mein Verstand das ich falsch handele, aber noch kann ich mich nicht überwinden. Ich war noch nicht mal bei einem Urologen. Bitte um möglichst viele Antworten egal wie sie auch ausfallen, ich hoffe in erster Linie nicht mehr alleine mit meinen Gedanken zu sein. Noch nicht mal meine frau habe ich über meine Situation informiert, aus Angst das sie mich auch dazu zwingt endlich zu handeln. wohl auch zu Recht.
Ich bedanke mich schon jetzt für eventuelle Antworten und wüche Euch alles Gute
Berglöwe
P.S Jetzt 60 Jahre alt.

----------


## gerhard29

Hallo Berglöwe!

Keine schöne Sache. Meiner Meinung nach wirst Du mit der Eigendiagnose recht haben. Mit 60 (ich bin 56, also im gleichen Alter) bist Du noch zu jung, alles so einfach auf Dich zukommen zu lassen. Selbst wenn die Kapsel durchbrochen wäre, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass Du übermorgen das Besteck abgeben mußt. Also mach Deinem Namen Berglöwe die Ehre und handle so. Nimm den Kampf auf und ab zum Urologen die Biopsie machen lassen. Wie es dann weitergeht, d.h. welche Behandlung, muß man dann sehen. Im übrigen gibt es genug Mitstreiter, die im gleichen Boot sitzen und einen wesentlich höheren PSA-Wert hatten und denen es relativ gut geht. Überlege auch, ob Du den Gedanken Krebs zu haben, weglassen kannst, wenn Du gar nichts machst und alles auf Dich zukommen läßt. Ob Du Frau oder Kinder hast, lässt sich nur vermuten. Aber denk daran, dass Du in diesem Falle auch denen gegenüber eine Verantwortung hast.

Gruß und Kopf hoch und guten Mutes

Gerhard aus Oberschwaben

----------


## Wycliff

> Ich bin mir bewusst das die meisten meine Gedanken und Ängste nicht nachvollziehen können und vom Logischen her sagt auch mein Verstand das ich falsch handele, aber noch kann ich mich nicht überwinden. Ich war noch nicht mal bei einem Urologen. Noch nicht mal meine frau habe ich über meine Situation informiert, aus Angst das sie mich auch dazu zwingt endlich zu handeln. wohl auch zu Recht.
> P.S Jetzt 60 Jahre alt.


.. du hast Recht .. ich kann das auch nicht nachvollziehen .. sprech doch mal erst mit deiner Frau .. und ausserdem : Dr. Hackethal war ein Scharlatan, mehr Schaumschlaeger als alles andere und die Medizin ist nicht stehen geblieben ohne ihn ... im Gegenteil  ... nur : verlorene Zeit, wirst du nie wieder einholen ..

----------


## Klaus (A)

> im Februar 2005 habe ich einen PSA Test machen lassen, mit dem Ergebniss 9,4. Mein Arzt *wollte mich natürlich zum Urologen überweisen*. ...............
>  Jetzt habe ich immer noch die Hoffnung das er sehr langsam wächst und ich noch einige Jahre habe, aber nach einer Negativen Diagnose *werde ich wohl keinen Tag mehr glücklich sein können*................
> *Noch nicht mal meine frau habe ich über meine Situation informiert*, aus Angst das sie mich auch dazu zwingt endlich zu handeln. .......................



Mein lieber  "Löwe",

also zunächst würde ich mir einen anderen Namen geben, denn einmal reden wir hier im Forum normalerweise mit dem Vornamen an und zweitens beleidigst Du so ziemlich alle Löwen dieser Welt und ganz besonders die wenigen noch lebenden Berglöwen.

Aber jetzt mal ernst:

Den ersten Schreck der Diagnose "PK" ist verständlich, das haben wir alle erlebt.

Diese Diagnose hast Du doch überhaupt noch nicht!!! 
Dein bisheriges Verhalten ist wirklich ein sehr seltsames. Es wird höchste Zeit, dass Du dich endlich einmal in Dich gehst.
Wie kann man denn so die Augen schliessen und nicht abklären wollen, was Sache ist ???
Wie kann man denn sein Innenleben und seine Furcht vor seiner Frau verbergen???

Was soll denn überhaupt der Hinweis auf Dein "nie mehr glücklich sein können"?? 
Ich selbst hatte die PK Diagnose vor über 15 Jahren im Alter von 55 Jahren und ich kann Dir sagen, dass ich seitdem 15 überwiegend glückliche Jahre verbracht habe, obwohl ich mich heute noch mit meinem Problem herumschlage.

Ehe wir uns überhaupt einigermassen vernünftig weiter unterhalten können, wird es jetzt höchste Zeit, die Fakten über deine eventuelle Krankheit zu klären, selbst auf die Gefahr hin, dass Du nicht mehr "glücklich" bist !!

Auf dass Du Dich dazu durchringst,

Klaus

----------


## Patrick

Nein,
dein Verhalten kann ich absolut nicht nachvollziehen. 
Nicht wenn du allein für dich verantwortlich wärst aber erst Recht nicht wenn du deine Frau hier
hintergehst.
Und der Satz "nie mehr glücklich sein..." . Was soll das denn in deiner Situation heissen ?
Ich könnte nie mehr glücklich sein wenn ich damit leben müßte das mir einmal ein Arzt sagen
würde... "Mensch wenn sie nur 6 Monate eher gekommen wären, dann hätte man noch alles ohne
gr0ße Nebenwirkungen regeln können."
Wie kannst du denn zur Zeit überhaupt in Ruhe leben mit dem evtl. Wissen das in dir ein Tumor..
zwar langsam aber sicher immer weiter wuchert und sich bald in Blase und weitere Organe eingefressen
hat. Irgendwann wirst du zum Urologen müssen weil du dann nicht mehr vernünftig pinkeln kannst und
dann wirst du evtl. OP-Varianten beschrieben bekommen die du nicht mehr schön findest.
Sorry das ich so drastisch werde, aber ich glaube dir muss man mal richtig in den "Arsch treten"
damit du merkst worum es geht !!!

Geh jetzt so schnell wie möglich zum Urologen und lass die notwendigen Untersuchungen machen
damit du weisst wo du stehst. Ggf. ist es für eine OP sowieso zu spät, aber es gibt evtl. noch genügend
andere Varianten die dir zumindest die Gewähr bietet das sich keine Metastasen bilden. Denn wenn du
diesen Befund hast, dann könnte es wirklich sein das du nie mehr glücklich wirst.

Und evtl. hast du sogar Glück und es wirklich nur eine Prostataentzündung. Dann solltest du in einer
Kirche 3 Kerzen anzünden denn dann hast du evtl. mehr Glück als Verstand !

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Berglöwe

Du bist hier mit deiner "Lebensqualität" allein.
Wenn du diese noch ein paar Jahre genießen willst - dann schreib hier nicht mehr.

Dir ist selbstverständlich klar, dass mit PSA 17 keine benigne Erkrankung vorliegen kann.

Aber ich hoffe mal, dass dein Beitrag  ein Hilferuf war.

Deshalb von mir auch einen harten Tritt in deinen Hintern.

Solltest du dich in einem weiteren Beitrag nicht brav zu einer fachgerecht durchgeführten Stanz-Biopsie entschlossen haben, war das hier Zeitverschwendung.

----------


## Wycliff

oh, oh, oh, da habt ihr dem "tapferen" Bergloewen aber mal das Fell versohlt und ich dachte schon , ich haette zu hart geschrieben .. gruesse an euch alle

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ersmal taufe ich mich um. Ich heiße Siegfried. Berglöwe führt doch zu Irrtümern. Es hat nichts mit Mut oder Stärke zu tun, sondern war unser Vereinsname bei Marathonläufen. Da meine Frau und ich beide Sternzeichen  Löwe sind und überwiegend im hügeligen Gelände Trainiert haben, sind wir auf "Berglöwen" gekommen.
Bisher habe ich wie erwartet, nur "dickes" bekommen. Ist auch richtig so. Das ist ja mein Problem, das sich durch mein ganzes Leben zieht. Meine Ängste und Gefühle sin schon immer stärker als mein Verstand gewesen, oder sind es immer noch. Ich wollte auch endlich meine Gedanken anderen mitteilen in der Hoffnung auf möglichst viele Zuschriften, die meinen Mut verstärken, zum Urulogen zu gehen. Sehr wahrscheinlich habt ihr selten solch einen Feigling im Forum gehabt, aber es gibt sie, und für mich war es auch nicht einfach mich so bloßzustellen.
Seid gegrüßt,
euer Siegfried

----------


## Yokurt

Hallo, lieber Berglöwe,

Kann dir das Warten mit der Ungewissheit nachfühlen, allerdings---
ich habe bereits eine Art Wartezeit von c a15 Jahre hinter mir,  mit einem jahrelangen PSA Plateau von pkus/minus ca 8.5 und--bereits drei negative Biopsien samt MRTs dazu---und bin mir immer noch nicht sicher---

Allerdings gab´s im Herbst 2009 nun erstmalig einen signifikanten PSA Anstieg, schau doch mal in mein Profil bzw. in myProstate kannst du ganz schnell meine PSA -Werte in einer Kurve über die Jahre sehen.

Jetzt bin ich 72, war ich über die Jahre hinweg zu blauäugig, ev. sogar fahrlässig? ich weiß es nicht wirklich, 
Voin daher kann ich dein Verhalten--nicht logisch aber psychologisch--ganz gut verstehen.

Hab da einige ergänzende Fragen interessehalber an dich:

1) Gibt es vor dem Februar 2005 bereits PSA Werte?
Wenn ja, denke du solltest sie hier bekanntgeben, womöglich können dir dazu manche User etwas sagen

2) Sehe ich das richtig? seit 2005 hast du keinerlei PSA Werte etc machen lassen

liebe Grüße aus Wien
Kurt

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Yokurt,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. 2005 war der erste PSa Wert, und es ist richtig das ich danach nichts mehr unternommen habe, bis im November 2009 der zweite PSA wert ermittelt wurde.

Schöne Grüße
Siegfried

----------


## GeorgS

Weder Berglöwe noch Angsthase, sondern Siegfried  :L&auml;cheln: 

Hallo lieber Siegfried,

der Gedanke - da will uns ein Berglöwe in den letzten Faschingstagen einen Bären aufbinden - huschte mir beim Lesen Deines Beitrags durch den Kopf, denn das gewählte Pseudonym war nicht kompatibel mit dem Text und sorgte für Irritationen.


Du bist also ein Mitbetroffener in  Nöten, mit Ängsten, die mir und anderen Mitstreitern nicht fremd sind. Ringe  mich ausnahmsweise zu einem direkten „Rat“ durch. 

Schau Dir auf  www.myProstate.eu noch die PK-Geschichten von Klaus (A) und GeorgS an. Zwei Therapiewege, wie sie unterschiedlicher kaum sein können. Dennoch gibt es Gemeinsamkeiten:

lange Überlebenszeiten

gegenseitige Wertschätzung für den anderen Standpunkt

die jeweiligen Therapieentscheidungen sind nicht das Ergebnis tatenlosen Abwartens, sondern gezielten Beobachtens und bewussten Handelns,

angeregt bzw. begleitet von Ärzten *unseres* Vertrauens. 

Den Arzt des Vertrauens zu finden, ist mit etwas Mühe verbunden, aber sehr wichtig, nicht nur beim hormonrefraktären PK, „ ... sondern insbesondere bei der Beratung von Patienten mit erstdiagnostizierten Carcinomen ... „ wie es ein Urologe *zeitnah* mit Nachdruck darlegt, in dem lesenswerten Beitrag, den Ralf als Zusammenfassung ins Forum eingestellt hat:
http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...eines-Urologen


Wirf  die alten Taschenbücher*) von Julius Hackethal  in die Mülltonne, denn in Deinen Exemplaren scheinen ein paar Seiten zu fehlen.  :Stirnrunzeln:  

Mit einer PSA-Verdopplungszeit von mehr als 5 Jahren, kannst Du die zwei tollen Tage getrost abwarten und paar Gläschen trinken  ... aber dann: 
Mach Dich auf die diagnostischen Socken! 

Kein Weg wäre mir zu weit, um Ralfs Angebot zu widerstehen: „Auf Anfrage per PN gebe ich gern Auskunft über Namen und Anschrift, falls jemand diesen Arzt konsultieren möchte.“
denn es alleine zu schultern, überfordert uns in der Regel, wie Du es jetzt aus eigener Erfahrung weißt.

Herzliche Grüße

GeorgS

-----------------------
*) Probieren geht über Studieren war mein Motto, als ich 1996 Julius Hackethal aufsuchte.
Er hat mir nicht empfohlen, erst in fünf Jahren wieder einen Arzt aufzusuchen. Ich könnte noch heute den Schädel dieses Mannes streicheln.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Siegfried,

Dein Verhalten erinnert wirklich eher an das, was man dem Vogel Strauß nachsagt, als an das eines mutigen Berglöwen. Soweit die schlechte Nachricht. Die gute: Wenn Dein PSA-Anstieg über fast fünf Jahre wirklich auf einen Prostatakrebs zurückzuführen ist - und das solltest Du jetzt umgehend abklären lassen - dann ist es jedenfalls ein wenig aggressiver mit einer PSA-Verdoppelungszeit von 5½ Jahren. Du kannst Dir das selbst hier noch einmal nachrechnen lassen. Die _wirklich bösen_ Jungs haben Verdoppelungszeiten von unter einem Jahr.

Ich schlage Dir vor, dass Du an einem Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag in der Zeit zwischen 15 und 17 Uhr (die Berater würden gern ab 18 Uhr ihren Feierabend haben!) einmal bei der inzwischen gebührenfreien Beratungshotline des BPS unter der Telefonnummer 0800 7080123 anrufst. Dort kannst Du einem der Berater - der selbst diese Erkrankung hat und somit weiß, wovon er spricht - ausführlich Deine Ängste und Fragen vortragen, und es kann Dir viel ausführlicher geantwortet werden, als das hier im Forum möglich ist.

Ralf

----------


## Günter55

Hallo Siegfried!

Ich verstehe deinen Beitrag als Hilferuf. Ich möchte dir daher vielleicht eine kleine Hilfestellung geben. Du musst dir folgende Fragen beantworten:

1.) Bist du "glücklicher", wenn du weißt, dass sich "da unten" etwas tut, aber nicht weißt, was sich da tut und befürchten musst, dass du irgendwann in der Klinik liegst und der liebe Doc sagt dir: "Wären Sie nur mal früher gekommen!"

oder

2.) Bist du "glücklicher", wenn du weißt, was sich tut und du kannst mehr oder weniger erfolgreich den Kampf aufnehmen, der dir noch viele Jahre Leben bringen kann. 

An der Tatsache ändert das Eine oder das Andere nichts. Aber deine Lebenszeit und deine Lebensqualität kannst du selbst beeinflussen. Alle, die Dir bisher geantwortet haben, haben den Kampf aufgenommen und haben Leben dazu gewonnen.

Weiterhin empfehle ich dir, den Rat von Ralf anzunehmen und sich einer Selbsthilfegruppe anzuschließen.

Liebe Grüße
Günter

----------


## Pinguin

*Signatur*

Lieber Günter, soeben habe ich Deine geänderte Signatur zu Gesicht bekommen. Eigentlich schade, dass Du das jetzt in neue Gedankengänge hast hineingleiten lassen. Nur ein Forumsbenutzer war in der ganzen Zeit mit dem Inhalt desTextes, wonach aus einer Raupe ein Schmetterling wird, nicht so ganz einverstanden. Er kannte sich halt mit für unseren Männertumor Prostatakrebs hilfreichen Pflanzen aus, aber zu den geflügelten Naturwundern hatte er keinen Draht. Hier das Original zu Deiner erloschenen Signatur, die ich schon jahrelang in meinem Speicher hatte, aber eben wegen Deiner so schönen Signatur immer bei mir behalten hatte, um diese nicht abzuwerten. Deine aus dem Original entlehnte Version war fast für dieses Forum passender.


*"Was die Raupe Ende der Welt nennt, nennt der Rest der Welt Schmetterling"*
(Laozi, legendärer chinesischer Denker)

----------


## premme

Hallo Siegfried,
habe gerade mein Profil ergänzt. Schau doch mal rein. Stehe eigentlich auch erst am Anfang. Der "große" Schritt steht mir noch bevor, aber ich habe mich dazu durchgerungen. Mir ist klar geworden, das es nur einige Möglichkeiten gibt sich selbst etwas gutes zu tun. 
Natürlich gibt es unterschiedliche Meinungen, aber Entscheiden muß doch Jeder selber. 
Da ich ein Löwe bin, habe ich es somit getan.

Ich grüße Dich, und hoffe, das Du den richtigen Entschluß fast..
Gruß premme

----------


## Peter KA

> ...
> Ich bin mir bewusst das die meisten meine Gedanken und Ängste nicht nachvollziehen können und vom Logischen her sagt auch mein Verstand das ich falsch handele, aber noch kann ich mich nicht überwinden...


Hallo Siegfried,

mit Deinen Ängsten bist Du hier in guter Gesellschaft. Ängste haben ja auch was gutes, sie sollen warnen uns vorsichtig machen und das ist gut so. 

Deine Logig hat Dich in dieses Forum geleitet und das ist auch gut so. Wenn Du Dein Leben noch lange genießen willst, mußt Du jetzt schon handeln. Umfangreiche Diagnosen erstellen lassen, Zweitmeinungen einhohlen, Informationen sammeln und Entscheidungen immer gut überlegen. 

Auch ich wollte einmal den Kopf in den Sand stecken, das ging nicht lange gut. Heute ist mein Krebs raus und ich kann auf ein sorgenfreies Leben schauen.

Ich wünsche Dir kluge Entscheidungen und ein gutes Händchen bei der Wahl der Ärzte und Therapie.

Gruß
Peter KA

----------


## Pinguin

*Entscheidung macht frei*




> Der "große" Schritt steht mir noch bevor, aber ich habe mich dazu durchgerungen. Mir ist klar geworden, das es nur einige Möglichkeiten gibt sich selbst etwas gutes zu tun.


Hallo Reinhard, diese mutige Ankündigung dem noch zaudernden Siegfried mit auf dem Weg zu geben, nenne ich vorbildlich. Eine Prostatektomie nicht als radikal, sondern als konsequent zu bezeichnen, wie ich es von Dir zu hören bekommen habe, entspringt einer wahrlich gelassenen Einstellung nicht nur zu Deinem Entschluß, nun Nägel mit Köpfen zu machen. Ich wünsche Dir und Siegfried, egal was dieser nun machen wird, einen glücklichen Ablauf der Therapien.

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo an alle die bisher geantwortet haben, und vielen Dank.
Im Moment erkundige ich mich bei den umliegenden Krankenhäusern mit der Fachabteilung Urologie ob ich die Biopsie in Narkose durchführen lassen kann.Da ich in witten wohne ist die Auswahl sehr schwierig. Es gibt hier welche in Dortmund ,Bochum, Herne, Hagen. Hat jemand schon aus diesen Gebieten Erfahrungen gemacht?. Von meinen Hausarzt werde ich mir eine Überweisung geben lassen.
Bin überzeugt das es richtig sein wird, aber die Angst bleibt.

Bis bald, und schöne Grüße an alle.
Siegfried

----------


## monalisa

Lieber Siegfried,

ich kann deine Ängste verstehen, als bei meinen Mann der hohe PSA-Wert beim Hausarzt fest gestellt wurde war er schockiert. Mit einer Überweisung zum Urologe verliest er den Arzt.  
Sein ganzes Leben war er nie krank und war Glücklich, und nun ! Also wurde eine Biopsie gemacht, und ich war immer bei ihm. Er hatte danach ein ganz schlechtes Gefühl. 14 Tage später bekamen wir einen Brief vom Krankenhaus mit einen Termin der Auswertung. Mein Mann sagte, ich fahre dort nicht hin es ist was ganz schlimmes ich habe Angst und ich will das nicht wissen. Es führte kein weg hin das er dort hin fährt. Also bin ich als Frau alleine zu diesen Termin ins Krankenhaus gefahren. Der Arzt dort war super nett und hat mir alles Erklärt, dass es ein sehr aggressiver Krebs ist und das schnell eine Behandlung gemacht werden muss. Gemeinsam überlegten wir, wie wir meinen Mann zu weiteren Untersuchungen bewegen konnten.
Dieser weg war nicht einfach, denn er wollte lieber mit sein Auto gegen einen Baum fahren. Meine Liebe, mein Reden und meine Zuwendungen hat ihn dann doch bewegt alle weiteren Untersuchungen machen zu lassen. In dieser Zeit hatte ich selbst große Angst, aber mein Mann war mir wichtiger.  Sicherlich sind seine Ausgangswerte nicht gut gewesen, aber heute kann ich nur sagen das mein Mann dankbar ist das ich so hartnäckig war. Die Zeit der Therapie war hart und schwer und es kamen noch andere Dinge dazu. Der Weg ist nicht leicht, aber gemeinsam ist man stark und kann vieles bewegen. 
Du bist nicht alleine, Du bist stark und Du schaffst das.

Liebe Grüße
Monalisa

----------


## Patrick

> Hallo an alle die bisher geantwortet haben, und vielen Dank.
> Im Moment erkundige ich mich bei den umliegenden Krankenhäusern mit der Fachabteilung Urologie ob ich die Biopsie in Narkose durchführen lassen kann.Da ich in witten wohne ist die Auswahl sehr schwierig. Es gibt hier welche in Dortmund ,Bochum, Herne, Hagen. Hat jemand schon aus diesen Gebieten Erfahrungen gemacht?. Von meinen Hausarzt werde ich mir eine Überweisung geben lassen.
> Bin überzeugt das es richtig sein wird, aber die Angst bleibt.
> 
> Bis bald, und schöne Grüße an alle.
> Siegfried


Klinikum Nord der Stadt Dortmund oder Marienkrankenhaus Herne
Beides gute Häuser.

----------


## manfred69

Hallo Siegfried, 

Du hast schon sehr viele Antworten erhalten, die Dir einen Gang zum Urologen anraten. Dem kann und will ich nichts hinzufügen.
Es gibt aber mehrere Untersuchungen, die nicht so unangenehm wie die Biopsie sind. Die Magnetresonanz-Therapie (MRT) oder die
Prostata-Elastographie, ferner wird ein guter Urologe Dir bei einer Rektaluntersuchung schon einiges sagen können.
Ich empfehle vor einer Biopsie diese und evtl andere Untersuchungen. Ich habe 2 Biopsien hinter mir, die nichts gebracht haben.

Viele Grüsse Manfred69

----------


## premme

Hallo Siegfried,
möchte Dich bei Deiner Suche etwas unterstützen. Bitte gebe in Deinen PC  www.urologenportal.de  ein. Gehe dann zu Lexikon.
Dort kannst Du dir alles in Deinem Wohnbereich anzeigen lassen.
Also ran.
Gruß premme

----------


## Wycliff

> die nicht so unangenehm wie die Biopsie sind.


bitte was ist denn daran unangenehm .. das ist eine Untersuchung und mehr nicht .. eine reine Einstellung des eigenen Gehirns  .... der Zahnarzt kann viel schlimmer sein ..

----------


## premme

Hallo Siegfried,
Du hast ja leider noch keine Zeit gefunden, Dein Profil zu ergänzen.
Der Grund warum ist ganz einfach, würdest Du in meiner Gegen wohnen, würde ich mal vorbeikommen, und Dir versuchen zu erklären, wie man sich als "Löwe" in dieser Situation verhalten sollte.
Was soll den an einer Biopsie so schlimm sein ?. 
Nochmal, es ist doch in Deinem Interesse, Deine Gesundheit, Dein weiteres Leben, usw.
Also, raff Dich.
Gruß premme

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Siegfried!
Da ich mich noch vor kurzem in einer ähnlichen Gemütsverfassung befand, kann ich Deine Situation gut verstehen. Ich habe mich, allerdings im Besonderem durch die Beiträge in diesem Forum und andere Literaturstudien, sehr schnell entschlossen, nicht zu warten was wird, sondern in die Offensive zu gehen. Wenn Du viel Zeit hast, dann lies bei "myPrsotate.eu" meine Geschichte.
Hier nenne ich mich zwar "wanderfreund", auch das meine liebste Beschäftigung ist, aber nur weil, der Name "Roland" schon oft vorkommt.
Alles Gute für den wohl gemeinsamen Weg mit dieser Krankheit - wenn Du sie überhaupt hast. Ich kann nur wiederhole, was viele gesagt haben: Klär das schnell ab!!!!!!!!!

Beste Grüße

Roland, der sich auch auf seine Frau verlassen kann!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Wycliff

> Nochmal, es ist doch in Deinem Interesse, Deine Gesundheit, Dein weiteres Leben, usw.
> Also, raff Dich.


im Prinzip das gleiche Problem wie bei dem Vater meiner Schwiegertochter, als er dann Schmerzen hatte, ging er zum Urologen,  eine Entfernung der Prostata war dann unumgaenglich , der Krebs wurde dann auch noch als gefaehrlich eingestuft , hatte  sich auch  schon ausgebreitet und er war trotz sofortiger Operation nach 9 Monaten gestorben .. seine Frau und Kinder haben es bis heute nicht verstanden wie man sich so verhalten konnte  .. so kann es gehen ..

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Liebe Diskutanten,

ich schlage vor, den folgenden Text von Prof. Dr. Dr. med. habil Ben L. Pfeifer, Lexington, USA zu lesen, der auf der Internetseite des BPS hinterlegt ist. http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...363&Itemid=108

Zitat: 
"Behandlungsdschungel: 
Keine andere Krebserkrankung kann für sich in Anspruch nehmen, durch so viele verschiedene Behandlungsmethoden attackiert zu werden wie der Prostatakrebs. Dabei wissen wir heute nicht einmal, ob auch nur eine dieser Methoden imstande ist, das Leben von Patienten mit Prostatakrebs wirksam zu verlängern. Verständlicherweise entstehen daraus größte Schwierigkeiten für Patienten und Ärzte gleichermaßen: Patienten müssen sich für eine bestimmte Behandlungsmethode entscheiden, oft ohne Sachkenntnis der Vor- und Nachteile; Ärzte sind oft befangen und voreingenommen in ihrer Empfehlung. So bestehen Urologen seit Jahren darauf, dass die radikale Entfernung der Prostata die einzige, wirklich kurative Behandlungsmethode darstellt. Zu leicht wird dabei allerdings vergessen, dass es für diese Behauptung keine Beweise gibt, und möglicherweise die Empfehlung zum Eingriff auch von einer finanziellen Motivation des Urologen beeinflusst werden könnte. In den USA kostet dieser Eingriff immerhin zwischen US$ 20,000 und 30,000 und der Operateur erhält davon einen erheblichen Anteil."

Man sollte doch mit seinen Empfehlungen etwas zurückhaltend sein und vorrangig Fakten sprechen lassen. Falsche Hoffnungen zu wecken, halte ich für fatal.  Bis jetzt ist das Problem Prostatakrebs noch nicht gelöst. Ein Einzelner, der glaubt, durch eine kurative Therapie geheilt zu werden, täuscht sich mit 40 % Prozent Wahrscheinlichkeit, weil er ein Rezidiv bekommt. Aber auch damit kann er gut leben. Es geht also darum, ein lebenswertes Leben ohne oder auch mit dem Krebs zu erreichen. Das ist möglich, wie viele Beispiele zeigen. Von acht an Krebs Erkrankten, stirbt nur einer daran. 
Ein weiteres Zitat aus dem Beitrag: "Von den USA wissen wir zum Beispiel, dass nur einer von acht Männern mit Prostatakrebs an den Folgen der Erkrankung sterben wird. Davon abzuleiten wäre, dass sieben dieser Männer durch die Therapie keinen Vorteil haben. Unglücklicherweise können wir heute noch nicht voraussagen, welcher der acht Männer eigentlich Behandlung braucht. Selbst wenn wir dies wüssten, gibt es keine Garantie dafür, dass die gegenwärtigen Behandlungsmöglichkeiten diesen Mann heilen oder sein Leben verlängern würden."

Ich plädiere nicht dafür, nichts zu tun. Die Entscheidung, "Was tun?", ist schwierig und kann der Einzelne nur treffen, nachdem ihm verschiedenartige Fakten bekannt sind. 

Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Wolfgang,

nur eine Frage zu "Active Surveillance": Was kosten eigentlich die Nahrungsergänzungsmittel, die im Profil aufgezählt wurden und trägt eine GEK diese?

Roland

----------


## premme

Hallo Wolfgang aus Berlin,
wir diskutieren hier nicht über irgendwelche Behandlunsmethoden, sondern wollen Siegfried endlich beim Uro haben.

Gruß premme

----------


## artisun51

ist nicht auf meinem Miswt gewachsen, ein Forummitglied hat vor kurzem darauf aufmerksam gemacht:
www.Krebshilfe.de, CD Prostatakrebs, Patienten-Informationsfild der Deutschen Krebshilfe.
Ich habe inzwischen die CD und finde sie absolut sehenswert, auch zur Therapiefindung. Ist wirklich spitze, auch wenn für uns die Situation eher besch  eiden ist.

Gruss

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo artisun, gut, dass Du noch einmal auf diese DVD hingewiesen hast. Es ging um *diesen Thread*. Nach Eingabe der Web-Adresse www.Krebshilfe.de einfach auf Infomaterial klicken und dann auf DVD-Informationen und danach auf Prostata - Patientenfilm - Laufzeit 212 Minuten, und mit der E-Mail-Adresse kostenlos anfordern.

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

Hallo Roland,

meine Nahrungsergänzungsmittel kosten derzeitig ca. 180,-  im Monat. Eine gesetzliche Kasse wird das wohl nicht übernehmen. Ich denke, nicht alle der Mittel sind wichtig. Nach Dr. Strum sind das lediglich Vitamin D3 (20,-  pro Jahr, Dekristol 20.000) und Fischöl (240 bis ?  pro Jahr) (beides ausreichend hoch dosiert). http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ght=#post42971 Alles wurde im Forum schon häufig dargestellt. Mein Prostata-Mittel enthält aber auch wesentliche Bestandteile, die beispielsweise Apoptose fördern und PSA senken. Desweiteren wirken viele der Nahrungsergänzungsmittel antientzündlich.

Was die Urologie der Uni Heidelberg - danke Harald nochmals für Deinen Hinweis - empfiehlt, weiß ich nicht. Auf das Konzept der Urologischen Abteilung der Uniklinik Heidelberg, namens "Active Surveillance - Active Protection", habe ich an dieser Stelle, etwas ironisch, hingewiesen: http://forum.prostatakrebs-bps.de/sh...ive-Protection

Hallo Premme,

mein Beitrag war ausgelöst durch den Beitrag von Wycliff unter #26. Eben das, was passiert wäre wenn ..., weiß niemand. Niemand weiß, ob er es richtig macht. Nachträgliche Selbstvorwürfe oder Vorwürfe von anderen sind überflüssig, weil es keine gesicherten Wege gibt, es richtig zu machen. Der Umkehrschluss daraus ist, und den habe ich für mich gezogen, man kann sich einen Weg aussuchen. Dabei stimmt man mal mehr, mal weniger mit anderen überein. Dann muss man nur noch einen Urologen finden, der einen dabei unterstützt. Das ist schwierig, je nach Weg kaum möglich. Mein, inzwischen dritter, Urologe macht eine Tastuntersuchung und Ultraschall, schaut sich den PSA-Wert an und hat seinen Frieden. Er fragt mich auch nicht wegen einer Biopsie. Ich selbst weiß, wenn es zu spät ist, habe ich Pech gehabt. Aber wofür zu spät? Siehe den Beitrag von Dr. Pfeifer. Ich könnte auch noch bemerken, dass von 49 Männern 48 überflüssigerweise behandelt werden (neue Zahlen lt. europäische PSA-Studie), nur einer wird vor dem Tod bewahrt. Ich hoffe, dass ich der eine nicht bin. 

Hallo Berglöwe Siegfried,

aggressiver Krebs hat eher einen sehr niedrigen PSA-Wert. Ein Kapseldurchbruch hat eine andere Behandlung zur Folge, als ein PK ohne. Diese kann erfolgreicher sein, als eine RPE ohne Kapseldurchbruch. Jeder Krebs ist anders. Wenn Du gestorben bist, weist Du es genau. Siehe auch Dr. Pfeifer und meine Bemerkungen oben. Insofern stehen Dir viele Überlegungen offen. Nichts tun, ist sicher keine Option, wenn man seinen PSA-Wert weiß und dieser hoch ist. Allerdings, ein Mitglied der Führung des BPS hat PSA über 25, ist auch noch keine 70, beobachtet im Wesentlichen nur und lebt trotzdem. 

Man sollte auch mal über seine Lebenserwartung im Allgemeinen nachdenken. Leider ist es hier im Forum so, dass viele keine Daten einstellen und Ratschläge erwarten. Vielleicht bist Du starker Raucher? Dann hast Du noch mehr Probleme. Was macht Dein Herz-Kreislaufsystem. Daran sterben mit Abstand die meisten Männer (und Frauen) und nicht am PK.

Wenn Du eine Biopsie hast, bist Du schon deutlich schlauer. Dann noch eine DNA-Zytometrie von dem gleichen Biopsiematerial und Du bist noch schlauer. Und dann immer weiter lesen und nachdenken. Bei dem Einen führt das dann zur RPE oder Bestrahlung, bei anderen zu auch möglichen anderen Wegen. Keiner ist bequem, so wie das Leben eben ist, vor allem, wenn man älter wird. 

Hallo Wycliff, 

früher war ich auch der Meinung Prof. Hackethal wäre ein Scharlatan gewesen. Durch die inzwischen mehrjährige Beschäftigung mit dem PK im Speziellen und der Gesundheit im Allgemeinen denke ich heute, "er hatte verdammt Recht". Er hat Gelassenheit gefordert und erkannt, dass die Medizin auch dann so tut, sie könne helfen, wenn es gar nicht der Fall ist. Prof. Pfeifer hat einen Hinweis auf eine mögliche Ursache gegeben. Eine andere wird sein, dass viele Ärzte nicht zugeben möchten - der Patient will es wahrscheinlich auch nicht hören -, dass ein Weg so schlecht, wie der andere ist.

Alle anderen Überlegungen überlasse ich Siegfried selbst, dem ich alles Gute wünsche. 

Gruß

Wolfgang

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Premme, und alle anderen.
Siegfried wird bald beim Urologen sein. Habe heute morgen in der Waz gelesen das das Augusta Hospital in Bochum sich den DaVinci Roboter zugelegt hat. Wird sicherlich viele Leute aus dem Ruhrgebiet interessieren.Oder gibt es ihn bereits in anderen Kliniken des Ruhrgebietes?
Ich habe auch die Möglichkeit eine Stanzbiopsie im Krankenhaus duchführen zulassen nur mit einer Einweisung vom Hausarzt.Haltet ihr das für Sinnvoll, oder doch erst zum Urologen? Keine Angst, ich will nicht mehr ausweichen sondern seit gestern weis nun auch meine Frau Bescheid, und nun komme ich eh nicht mehr ohne Arztbesuche aus. Die verlangt sie auch nach 34 Jahren Ehe. Ich habe ganz schön was zu hören bekommen! Härter wart Ihr auch nicht.
Ganz besonders hat mich der Beitrag von Monalisa berührt und beeindruckt. Hier für sei sie noch ganz besonders gedankt. Wünsche euch allen ein shönes Wochenende und seid herzlich gegrüßt.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Berglöwe Siegfried,
keine Angst vor der Biopsie. Ich habe am Donnerstag die 2. Biopsie hinter mich gebracht , die erste war in 4.2009 unter Narkose im KH , die 2. in der Martiniklinik in HH ohne Narkose.
Ist wirklich gut auszuhalten und in 20 Min. erledigt.
Wünsche Dir Mut und das nötige Glück.
Viele Grüße

----------


## premme

Hallo Siegfried,
na endlich. Ob die Biopsie im Khs oder beim Uro ist, wenn du keinen Uro deines Vertrauens hast, meiner Meinung nach dann egal. 

Also los, alles nicht so schlimm.
Gruß premme

----------


## Wycliff

> Also los, alles nicht so schlimm.
> Gruß premme


ob unserem Bergloewen der Mut verlassen hat, denn nun muessten doch die Ergebnisse vorliegen ..

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Wycliff und alle anderen interessierten.
habe heute aus der Apotheke Cyprobay 500 abgeholt. 12 Stanzen Biopsie ist am 17.03 in der Augustaklinik in Bochum.Wie es sich für einen Berglöwen gehört wird er kurz eingeschläfert. Melde mich sobald ich die Ergebnisse habe

----------


## ruggero1

... und, wie bereits gesagt, nicht vergessen, anschließend an das  Ergebnis an den Stanzen noch eine DNA-Zytometrie vornehmen lassen, wenn  sie Krebsanteile enthalten.
Ruggero

----------


## Berglöwe

...zahlt das auch die BKK, oder ist das eine Sonderleistung?

----------


## Wycliff

> 12 Stanzen Biopsie ist am 17.03 in der Augustaklinik in Bochum


wirklich erstaunlich .....

----------


## D-F-J.Su

Hallo Siegfried (ex Berglöwe) !
Man ist immer wieder erstaunt hier im Forum auf Menschen zun stoßen, die eine mögliche Krebserkrankung , durch einen hohen und steil ansteigenden  PSA-Wert möglicherweise definiert, einfach ignorieren, weil man offenbar Angst vor der Wahrheit nach einer Biopsie hat. Mir ging es ähnlich , aber ich habe mich zu einer Biopsie durchgerungen.Gottseidank habe ich das gemacht ! Ich kann mich daher nur vorbehaltlos meinen Vorpostern anschließen:
*Der Inhalt Deiner Posts schreit geradezu nach einer sofortigen Abklärung* durch eine intensive Untersuchung bei einem erfahrenen Urologen ! 
Du findest entsprechnede Adressen hier im Forum oder bei der* Deutschen Krebshilfe.*Ich wünsche Dir Mut und alles Gute !
Viele Grüße
Dieter

----------


## Berglöwe

Ja klar, stimmt alles, mir geht es sehr schlecht, habe Angst vor Morgen (Biopsie) aber noch mehr vor der Diagnose.
Gebe aber die Ergebnisse bekannt, egal wie ich mich danach entscheide.

----------


## Hans53

Hallo Berglöwe,

du brauchst absolut keine Angst vor der Biopsie zu haben! Ich wurde vor der Biopsie in Vollnarkose versetzt und 10 Minuten später wachte ich wieder auf und  habe überhaupt nicht gemerkt oder gespürt. Auch nach der Biopsie keinerlei Beschwerden. 

In diesem Zusammenhang begreife ich überhaupt nicht, wieso sich Männer im Jahr 2010 ohne Narkose in der Prostata herum stechen lassen (sorry für den Ausdruck) und anschließend sagen "angenehm war's nicht, aber ich habe es überstanden". Manchmal kommt's mir hier vor, wie im Mittelalter. Lasst ihr euch die Zähne auch ohne Narkose ziehen?

Gruss
Hans

----------


## Wycliff

> habe Angst vor Morgen (Biopsie) aber noch mehr vor der Diagnose.
> Gebe aber die Ergebnisse bekannt, egal wie ich mich danach entscheide.


die Biopsie ist doch laecherlich , der Zahnarzt ist schlimmer , aber die Diagnose kann einen in Anspannung versetzen .. mehr aber auch nicht ..

----------


## Oscar1957

> die Biopsie ist doch laecherlich , der Zahnarzt ist schlimmer , aber die Diagnose kann einen in Anspannung versetzen .. mehr aber auch nicht ..


Hallo Wycliff!
Ich denke, dass du das zu undifferenziert siehst. Wie du weißt, sind alle Krebse verschieden, aber eben auch alle Männer, und alle Menschen überhaupt!
Gruß
Oscar

----------


## Berglöwe

Liebe Forenmitglieder,
es tut mir leid, habe es nicht gebracht. Am Dienstag Cyprobay genommen, die ganze Nacht wachgelegen, Körperzittern, Übelkeit bis 5 Uhr morgens noch geglaubt das ich ins Krankenhaus zur Bopsie gehe,und dann hat meine Frau mich um 8 Uhr abgemeldet. Der Berglöwe verkriecht sich nun in seine Höhle und zieht im warsten Sinne des Wortes den schwanz ein.
Werde die Kommentare, insbesondere die von Wycliff lesen und bedanke mich für die versuchten Hilfestellungen und Antworten auf meinen Beitrag "5 Jahre Angst"
Macht es gut und seid gegrüßt,
vom Versager.

----------


## Oscar1957

Hallo Berglöwe!
Du hast Angst, wohl mehr, als die meisten anderen, aber deshalb bist du kein Versager! Ich würde dir raten, eine professionelle psychologische Hilfe in Anspruch zu nehmen, die dich Biopsie-fit macht.
Biopsieren kann man sich auch unter Narkose lassen. Nimm noch einen Anlauf, mit Hilfe deiner Frau!!!
Ich wünsch dir alles Gute!
Oscar

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Berglöwe, Dein offenes Eingeständnis ist entwaffnend und vor allem ehrlich. Ich habe mal eben versucht, mich in Deine Lage zu versetzen, nein rückzuversetzen. Es erinnert mich daran, wie ich mal auf einen 10-Meter Turm im Schwimmbad hochgestiegen bin, um dann unverrichteter Dinge wieder herabzusteigen. Ich weiß nicht mal mehr genau, ob das Hinunterspringen ins Wasserbecken nicht mutiger gewesen wäre, als das hinuntergehen, ohne gesprungen zu sein. Keiner meiner damaligen Klassenkameraden hat mich gehänselt ob Feigheit, man meinte vereinzelt sogar, nicht zu springen wäre mutiger gewesen, als zu springen. Man hatte in diesem jugendlichen Alter schon Verständnis für einen Jungen, den oben auf dem Turm der Mut verließ. Es gab später andere Gelegenheiten, zu zeigen, was man drauf hatte. Berglöwe, Du bist nun schon über 5 Jahre praktisch ohne eine hier bekannt gewordene Aktivität gegen oder für Deinen PSA-Wert. Möglich, dass Du weitere 5 oder sogar 10 und mehr Jahre trotz zu hoher PSA-Werte gut über die Runden kommst. Eigentlich habe ich keinen wirklichen Rat nach der aktuell von Dir geschilderten Situation für Dich. Mit gesunder Ernährung, Stärkung des Immunsystems, sportlichen Aktivitäten und langen Wanderungen kann man natürlich auch sehr viel erreichen, um ein mögliches weiteres Ansteigen des PSA-Wertes zu verhindern. Ich wünsche Dir Glück für Dein weiteres Leben.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Oscar



> Biopsieren kann man sich auch unter Narkose lassen. Nimm noch einen Anlauf, mit Hilfe deiner Frau!!!


Der Ausdruck "*Narkose*" ist zwar korrekt, hört sich aber schlimmer an, wie der tatsächliche Ablauf (schmerzfreier Kurzschlaf) bei der Biopsie ist.

@Berglöwe
Ansonsten, sehe ich das auch so wie Hutschi und wünsche Dir alles Gute. Wir wissen es nicht, ob sich durch Dein Verhalten das Leben verkürzt oder es vollkommen egal ist, was Du unternimmst. Solltest Du irgendwann Deinen Entschluss revidieren wollen, kannst Du weiterhin in diesem Forum auf Unterstützung bauen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## gerhard29

> Macht es gut und seid gegrüßt, vom Versager.


Mensch Bergöwe,

das hat alles nichts mit Versager zu tun. Was Deine Frau gemacht hat, war sicher in Ordnung. Aber so wie ich das sehe, hast Du Dich dermaßen in die Sache reingesteigert, daß Dich die Panik ergriffen hat und Du keinen klaren Gedanken mehr fassen konntest. Jetzt laß mal einfach die Sache etwas ruhen und dann nehme ohne Ratschlag einzuholen einen neuen Angriff. Es muss ja nicht unbedingt zu spät sein. Aber schieb die Sache nicht bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleinstag raus. Du wirst es schaffen, wie schon so viele andere CA-Patienten vor Dir.

Ich wünsch Dir viel Mut und alles Gute

Gerhard aus Oberschwaben

----------


## premme

Hallo Berglöwe,

Die Überschrift über deinem ersten Thread lautete: *5 Jahre Angst, ist es jetzt zu spät?.*

Viele Mitglieder, selbst Betroffene, haben Dir versucht, durch Ihre Beiträge, Mut zu machen. Dein Profil hast du gelöscht, aber ich bin der Ansicht, das du so um die 60 Jahre alt bist.
Nun das, ist denn deine Frage: ist es jetzt zu spät, schon beantwortet?.
Ich muß Dir ehrlich schreiben, das ich doch etwas enttäuscht bin. Denn ich war der Ansicht, das du dich endlich Untersuchen lassen würdest, damit für* dich* Klarheit herrscht.
Wie soll Dein weiteres Leben ablaufen?. 
Natürlich hat hier jeder Verständnis, wenn Jemand vor einem Eingriff / Untersuchung Angst hat.
*Aber* es geht um dein weiteres Leben. 
Entschuldige, aber ich bin schon wieder in der alten Schiene, habe dir das oft genug geschrieben, und andere Mitglieder auch.
Bitte, berichte uns über eine durchgeführte Untersuchung, damit auch wir mal wieder ein "Erfolgserlebnis" haben.

Es grüßt dich, der geborene Löwe, 
premme

----------


## Hans53

Lieber Bergöwe,

jetzt bin ich auch etwas erstaunt. Ich hatte dir doch geschrieben, dass bei mir die Biopsie unter einer kleinen Narkose gemacht wurde und ich habe ABSOLUT NICHTS davon bemerkt. Als ich nach 10 Minuten wieder wach wurde war es so, als wäre überhaupt nicht passiert! Da brauchst du wirklich keine Angst vor zu haben! Warum sollte ich Dich anlügen?

Alles Gute!
Hans

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Premme,

es ist wohl bei mir gerade die" Klarheit", wovor ich am meisten Angst habe. Die Befürchtung bei PSA 17,1 zu spät gekommen zu sein.
Danach kann eigentlich nur eine Operation, oder Bestrahlung in Frage kommen. Wenn ich so im Forum zurückblicke, dann sind fast 
alle schon bei erheblich niedrigeren Werten Operiert worden. PSA 6- unter 10.
Nach Einstellung meines ersten Beitrages und den ersten Antworten, habe ich selbst geglaubt den Schritt mit der Biopsie machen zu können.
Der Mut war da, es war ja auch noch viel Zeit nach der Anmeldung, dann wurden die Zweifel wieder von Tag zu Tag größer ob ich die Diagnose verarbeiten kann.

Das Kopf in den Sand stecken und auf Glück hoffen hat sich eigentlich schon seit meiner Kindhheit durch mein ganzes Leben gezogen. Jetzt mit fast 61 Jahren den Charakter ändern wird selbst den erfahrensten psycholgen nicht gelingen.
das schreckliche ist das mein Handeln, meinen Verstand widerspricht. Aber die Angst vor der Wahrheit schaltet den Verstand ab,

Es tut mir leid das all eure guten Ratschläge, Meinungen, und das Mutmachen bei mir nicht zum Erfolg geführt haben, und dafür noch mal meinen Aufrichtigen Dank.

schöne Grüße und alles Gute
Siegfried

An Hans53

Auch Dir gilt mein Dank,
aber ich hatte den Termin zur Biopsie sogar mit einer Schlafspritze vereinbart, in der Augustaklinik Bochum.
Aber den wahren Grund liest du ja in meinem vorherigen Beitrag an Premme.

Schöne Grüße
Siegfried

----------


## gerhard29

> Die Befürchtung bei PSA 17,1 zu spät gekommen zu sein.


Hallo Siegfried,

noch ein Versuch. Es muß bei 17,1 nicht Ende der Fahnenstange sein. Bei mir waren es auch 17,3. Und die OP war letztes Jahr im Juli. Schau Dir einfach mein Profil an. Was mir die Zukunft bringt? Ich weiß es nicht. Aber Hoffnung auf ein paar gute Jahre habe ich allzumal. Und die Angst davor hat jeder. Nur, laß Dich von der Angst nicht beherrschen.

Auch mit 61 kann man noch viele schöne Erlebnisse vor sich haben...

Grüße

Gerhard aus Oberschwaben

----------


## Heribert

Lieber Siegfied,

Du schreibst von der Angst die ein Biopsieergebnis mit sich bringt und im gleichen Atemzug siehst Du die Möglichkeit, für eine OP bereits zu spät zu sein. Diese Reaktion ist nicht untypisch bei Krebspatienten. Wenn man es nicht fertig bringt jede Diagnostik und Therapie Schritt für Schritt zu planen und durchzuführen, erfährt man nicht welche Möglichkeiten - Vor- und Nachteile - sich für den Betroffenen Ergeben. Wenn tatsächlich eine OP die schlechtere Option wäre, bleibt immer noch die Bestrahlung mit der, wie von vielen hier bestätigt, ebenso hervorragende Ergebnisse erzielt werden.

Eins dürfte auch bei Dir klar sein, einfach darauf warten was pssiert ohne aktiv zu werden, ist die schlechteste aller Optionen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Wycliff

> das schreckliche ist das mein Handeln, meinen Verstand widerspricht. Aber die Angst vor der Wahrheit schaltet den Verstand ab,


das viel groesse Problem fuer dich wird die ungewisse Zukunft sein , du wirst staendig und ewig nur daran denken, denn du lebst in einem leeren Raum bezueglich der Gesundheit deines Koerpers ..
noch fuehlst du nichts , aber der Kopf wird staendig damit arbeiten und diese Ungewissheit koennte ich nicht aushalten , auch nicht gegenueber meiner Frau ..

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo,
habe heute in der Augusta Klinik in Bochum die 12 Stanzen Biopsie machen lassen.

Ergebnisse sollen Mittwoch vorliegen.

Viele Grüße

Siegfried

----------


## Anonymous3

Siegfried



Drücke Dir die Daumen... Andi

----------


## Wycliff

> habe heute in der Augusta Klinik in Bochum die 12 Stanzen Biopsie machen lassen.


wir sind ja tief beeindruckt von dir .. und .. nun schreib mal wirklich wie "schlimm" es war .. hoffe auf ein gutes Ergebnis für dich ..

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Wycliff,

Du weist es ja am besten das der Zahnarzt schlimmer ist. Dort gibts auch keine Schlafspritze.
Man spürt nichts, nur nachher tut der Hintern ein bischen weh.

Danke den beiden letzten Beantwortern für die guten Wünsche, und melde mich wieder mit den Ergebnissen.

----------


## premme

> Man spürt nichts, nur nachher tut der Hintern ein bischen weh.


Aber Hallo "Berglöwe",

Habe große Freude im Herzen. Hat es doch etwas gebracht. Habe immer gehofft, von dir zu diesem Thema im Forum zu lesen. Und dann dieser Erfolg.
*Besser dir tut der Hintern nach der Biopsie weh, als von einem "Hinterntritt".* ( Habe den Ausdruck so gewählt, weil ich nicht wieder verwarnt werden möchte).

Also, halt uns auf dem laufenden.

Gruß premme

----------


## gerhard29

> Du weist es ja am besten das der Zahnarzt schlimmer ist.


Hallo Siegfried (Berglöwe),

na das ist ja eine Neuigkeit. Nach meinem letzten Beitrag zu Deinem Thread dachte ich, der meldet sich wohl überhaupt nicht mehr. Respekt für Dein Handeln und alles Gute.

Viele Grüße 
Gerhard aus Oberschwaben.

----------


## Wycliff

> Dort gibts auch keine Schlafspritze.


das ist ja genau das Fatale, dort liegst du im Stuhl mit sperrangelweit geöffnetem  Maul und spürst alles , bei der Biopsy merkst du nichts , nach der Biopsy  hatte ich nur ein ganz leichtes brennen im Ar*** , aber nicht schlimm 
also warten wir alle auf dein Ergebnis .. viel Glück

----------


## Karsten

Toi, toi, toi Siegfried.

Ich wünsche dir jedenfalls ein günstigeres Ergebnis, als ich es hatte.

Alles Gute
Karsten

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Karsten,
ich vermute und befürchte mal, das mein Ergebniss, Bekomme ich Freitag, auch schlecht ausfällt.
Dann stehe ich genau wie Du  vor schweren Entscheidungen. Der erste Schritt zur Biopsie ist mir ja 
schon nicht leichtgefallen. Aus Angst vor der Bestätigung meiner 5 Jahre langen Befürchtung, Krebs zu
haben. Nur der Glaube an den Meinungen und Berichten das die meisten Männer mit dem Karzinom nicht an dem Krebs, sondern mit ihm sterben, hat mich davon abgehalten zum Urologen zu gehen.
Heute nach der Biopsie, bereue ich so gehandelt zu haben. Ich denke, das ich mich, wie auch immer,
nach dem Ergebniss, behandeln lasse.
Dir wünsche ich auch alles Gute für Deine nächsten Schritte, in der Hoffnung das wir beide wenn auch auch spät, richtig gehandelt zu haben.

Viele Grüße
Siegfried

----------


## monalisa

Lieber Siegfried,

das hier zu lesen, das Du die Biopsie gemacht hast freut mich sehr.
Diesen Schritt zu tun war bestimmt nicht leicht, aber Du hast das richtige getan.

*Glaube  :
Glaube an Dich was Du kannst 
Glaube an die Zukunft was Sie bringt und 
Glaube an die Liebe und den Menschen die Du vertraust*

Ich wünsche Dir alles Gute und verbleibe mit
Lieben Grüßen
Monalisa

----------


## vaukaa

> (...) 
> Du weist es ja am besten das der Zahnarzt schlimmer ist. (...)


 Ich will keinesfalls oberlehrerhaft wirken, aber die vielen das anstelle von dass stören mich schon lange.
Hier http://das-dass.de/ gibt es einige Erklärungen, wie es richtig ist...

Und gleich noch etwas ...
Das weist in die richtige Richtung,  allerdings kommt das oben geschriebene von wissen und das schreibt man nicht mit zwei s (wie mann vermuten könnte)  sondern mit ß, ich weis, das ist schwer .

Nix für ungut...

Volker

----------


## gerhard29

> Und gleich noch etwas ... Nix für ungut...


Hallo Volker,

Du hast in der Sache sicherlich nicht unrecht. Allerdings sollte man hier auch die Augen zudrücken und hinwegsehen können. Stören darf das nicht. Vielmehr kommt es auf den Inhalt der Beiträge an. Die Grammatik und Rechtschreibung in Deutschland ist mehr als schwierig und macht selbst Experten Probleme. Ich für meinen Teil denke oft genug "Mann, in dem Alter Internet, Sachkenntnis und Engagement - richtig toll".

Keine Kritik und nix für ungut

Viele Grüße

Gerhard

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Volker,

ja es gibt sie noch, die einfachen Arbeiter die mit 14 Jahren in die Lehre mussten und nicht Studiert haben, Ärzte,Techniker, Architekten oder ähnliches geworden sind. Ich habe mich auch, mit dem Wissen
um meine Rechtschreibeschwäche, immer mit öffentlichen Beiträgen in Schriftform zurückgehalten.Dieses Forum war mir jedoch wichtig, weil ich ohne Meinungen anderer zu hören, nicht mehr weiter wusste.
Ich bin froh diesen Schritt getan zu haben, auch wenn ich mich wohl in jeden, jedem? Beitrag Grammatikalisch blamiert habe.
Ich denke mal die meisten konnten aber den Sinn verstehen, und wußten was ich gemeint habe. 
Wenn es so schlimm ist, zu lesen das vieles falsch geschrieben ist, merke Dir doch die Namen und Ignoriere deren Beiträge. 

Das ist auch nicht böse gemeint, aber es wäre richtiger. Es sollte niemand davon abgehalten werden hier im Forum Hilfe zu suchen, egal wie er schreibt. Auch nur einer, der dies aus Angst sich zu blamieren unterlässt, wäre schon zu viel.

Viele Grüße
Siegfried

----------


## rembert

gut gebrüllt Siegfried..  kann das nur unterstreichen. Über manche Beiträge hier sollte man sich hier  mal aufregen. Da wird dann aber lieber der Mund gehalten, bevor man sich mit " Alteingesessenen " anlegt.  Aber sich hier über Rechtschreibfehler aufzuregen grenzt schon an Frechheit. Drücke dir übrigens die Daumen Siegfried. Hast etwas länger gebraucht für deine Entscheidung, aber es sind nun mal nicht alle Menschen gleich. Angst vor Entscheidungen und Diagnosen zu haben ist keine Schande. Glaube wir sind hier alle nicht perfekt.  
Gruss   Rembert

----------


## spertel

Na so weit kommt´s noch, dasss man hier vielleicht noch vorher eine Prüfung absolvieren muss, um hier Gehöhr und Rat zu finden.

Und Dir, lieber Siegfried, Dir muss weder was peinlich sein, noch brauchst Du Dich ängstigen, Dich hier mit einer Frage oder falscher Formulierung zu blamieren.

Hierzulande gibt es so viele "kluge Köpfe" und sog. "Experten", vor allem "Finanzexperten", die diesen Staat an die Wand gefahren haben, die nicht den Hauch von Schamgefühl haben.......da brauchst Du erst recht keine Sorge haben.

Frage weiter und ich werde Dir im Rahmen meiner Kenntnisse versuchen zu antworten.

Viel, Viel Glück !!

Spertel

PS : So richtig ernst war´s doch hoffentlich nicht gemeint, Volker ?? Oder ?

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Siegfried,

der Zweck heiligt die Mittel, wie Du schreibst ist ungefähr so, wie das bewußte Reiskorn in China. Wir haben mit unserem beschissenen Untermieter mal genug zu tun, dass Ausdrucksweise u. Grammatik wirklich keine Rolle spielen.

Dir hat es bei der Entscheidungsfindung geholfen, das zählt. Ich wünsche Dir, dass Du Deinen Weg weiterhin beibehälst.

Gruss Manfred

"Wer Fehler findet, darf sie behalten"

----------


## jürgvw

Hallo Volker,

hast Du schon einmal etwas von Legasthenie gehört? Wenn nein, dann kannst Du Dich z- B. hier orientieren:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Legasthenie

Neben Legasthenikern gibt es auch Leute, die aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen mit Schreiben Mühe haben. Sollen die nun ausgeschlossen werden, nur weil sie das und dass durcheinanderbringen? Nein! Auch Schreibschwache haben Anspuch, in diesem Forum gehört zu werden. Schliesslich: Sollten Schreibfehler Dich wirklich über alle Masse ärgern, dann könntest Du ja dem Betroffenen offerieren, seine Texte zu korrigieren, bevor er sie ins Netzt stellt.

Gruss

Jürg

----------


## BERNET

> Ich will keinesfalls oberlehrerhaft wirken, aber die vielen das anstelle von dass stören mich schon lange.
> Hier http://das-dass.de/ gibt es einige Erklärungen, wie es richtig ist...
> 
> Und gleich noch etwas ...
> Das weist in die richtige Richtung,  allerdings kommt das oben geschriebene von wissen und das schreibt man nicht mit zwei s (wie mann vermuten könnte)  sondern mit ß, ich weis, das ist schwer .
> 
> Nix für ungut...
> 
> Volker


wenn diese Bemerkungen ernst gemeint waren, dann fehlen mir dazu die Worte.
Das willst du doch wohl nicht so stehen lassen, Volker?

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Volker,




> ich weis, das ist schwer


warum bringst Du denn hier eine wahrhaft überflüssige schulmeisterliche Demonstration über die richtige Anwendung und Schreibweise von dass und das, wenn Du selbst noch nicht einmal weißt, wie man das weis in Deinem Zitat zu schreiben hat? So wurde der legendäre Ausspruch von Sokrates zu Papier gebracht: "Ich weiß, dass ich nichts weiß".

P.S.:* Hier* noch etwas für die besinnlichen Stunden.

*"In dem Maße, wie der Wille und die Fähigkeit zur Selbstkritik steigen, hebt sich auch das Niveau der Kritik an anderen"*
(Christian Morgenstern)

----------


## Helmut.2

Liebe Leute,

ich meine und Glaube, daß es vaukaa doch nicht so streng gemeint hat und Er weiß auch, daß wir nicht in der Deutsch Stunde sind sondern im Prostatakrebs Forum.

Meine Beiträge sind bestimmt auch zu kritisieren -ich meine- orthographisch, stilistisch wie auch immer! Habe so manchen akademischen Brief gelesen  der so mit Fehler gespickt war, daß ich schon lange keine Hemmungen habe meine Beiträge zu schreiben!

Also, liebe Leute mit schreib Schwäche schreibt euer Problem, denn Legasthenie ist eine Krankheit wie Prostatakrebs nur nicht so schlimm und gefährlich!

Liebe Grüsse, Helmut

----------


## gerhard29

> Legasthenie


Hallo Helmut2,

ich schätze Deine Beiträge von fachlicher Seite sehr. Aber Deine Fehler in der Rechtschreibung, Grammatik, usw. von Beiträgen haben nichts mit Legasthenie zu tun. Nach Wikipedia ist "Legathenie eine lang andauernde Störung des Erwerbs der Schriftsprache". Was natürlich auch mit der Rechtschreibung zu zu tun hat.

Hier im Forum liegt der Fall doch auf der Hand. Die Forumsteilnehmer haben einen Bildungsstand von Volksschule über Mittlere Reife bis hin zu Abitur und Studium. Und viele Teilnehmer haben nach ihrem Berufsabschluß nichts mehr mit Schreiben am Hut gehabt. Da ist es doch logisch, daß Fehler in der Rechtschreibung gemacht werden. Denn Rechtschreibung ist Übungssache, wobei man Sicherheit darin nur bei vielem Lesen und Schreiben bekommt. 

Ohne Abwertung. Von einem Handwerkergesellen, der mit 65 Jahren in Rente geht, kann ich keinen fehlerlosen Thread erwarten. Der hat vielleicht nur hier und da seine Unterschrift drunter gesetzt und den Rapportzettel ausgefüllt (mit denselben wiederkehrenden Fachausdrücken) und täglich 15 Minuten Zeitung gelesen. Da geht doch jegliches Gefühl für Rechtschreibung verloren. Und wenn dann einer wie Wycliff schon Jahre in Amerika lebt, sollte man sogar noch Achtung davor haben, daß er verständlich schreibt und man begreift, was er sagen will. Das hat alles nichts mit Legasthenie zu tun, sondern liegt in der Natur der Sache.

Man sollte vielmehr vor dem Mut dieser Leute Respekt haben, hier im Forum Beiträge zu schreiben und sie nicht zurückschrecken. Wenn ich da an Bewerbungsschreiben von Abiturienten denke, die mir während meiner Berufszeit als Personalleiter auf den Tisch gekommen sind.... Prost Mahlzeit, da hätte man viel mehr erwarten können, ja müssen.

Und in diesem Forum geht es nicht darum, ob "groß oder klein" geschrieben, ob "das, dass oder daß", sondern um die Sache. Und die heißt für uns alle leider "Prostatakrebs". Für den einen mit weniger, für den anderen mit mehr Hoffnung!

Viele Grüße

Gerhard

----------


## Pinguin

Hallo Gerhard,




> kann ich keinen fehlerhaften Thread erwarten


selbst Dir, unterläuft mal, zwar kein Rechtschreibfehler, aber eben ein kleiner Lapsus, denn Du wolltest natürlich schreiben "fehlerlos". Nichts für ungut; aber Du siehst, wie aufmerksam hier mitgelesen wird.

*"Wenn wir alt werden, so beginnen wir zu disputieren, wollen klug sein und doch sind wir die größten Narren"
*(Martin Luther)

----------


## gerhard29

Danke Hutschi!

Ja, mir passieren auch Fehler. Schau Dir mal meinen Beitrag "Metastase in Lymphknoten" an. Wenn der PSA-Wert stimmen würde, dann würde ich als "Geheilter" durch die Welt laufen.

Viele Grüße

Gerhard

----------


## Wycliff

> nach dem Ergebniss, 
> Viele Grüße
> Siegfried


.. und .. :-) .. ich bin neugierig ... wie schaut`s denn aus ....

----------


## Berglöwe

Leider erst am Freitag um 10:30 Uhr beim Hausarzt. Der Arzt im Krankenhaus sagte mir, das ich vom Krankenhaus angerufen werde falls nichts gefunden worden ist, bei der Biopsie.
Leider bis jetzt noch kein Anruf bekommen. Habe ich aber auch bei meinen Werten nicht erwartet.
War heute beim Zahnarzt. Kontrolle und Zahnstein. War schlimmer als vorigen Freitag.

Viele Grüße an alle.

----------


## Wycliff

> War schlimmer als vorigen Freitag.


da hast du es mir nun aber gegeben ..  :-)

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo zusammen,
komme vom Hausarzt und habe erfahren das noch keine Ergebnisse vorliegen. Der Oberarzt sagte vorigen Freitag das diese bis zum Mittwoch/Donnerstag da wären. Die Sprechstundenhilfe hat die Klinik angerufen und man sagte ihr das die Histolgischen Ergebnisse wohl erst Montag in der Klinik vorliegen würden.
Ich weiss das die Pathologie in der Klinik selbst ist. Ist die Wartezeit von 6 Tagen normal? Ist es ein schlechtes oder gutes Zeichen? Hat es gar nichts zu bedeuten? Das Wochenende und die nächsten Tage, wohl bis mindestens Mittwoch oder Donnerstag sind wieder dahin. 5 Jahre nichts gemacht, und jetzt halte ich es kaum noch aus!

Trotzdem viele Grüße an alle.
Euer Berglöwe Siegfried

----------


## Karsten

Tja, Siegfried, da staune ich.

Ich war am Mittwoch (2.6.) zur Biopsie und der Arzt hatte am Freitag (4.6.) schon das allgemeine Ergebnis. Am Montag lag das Ergebnis im Detail vor und jetzt habe ich auch schon die Rechnung.

Das scheint ja alles sehr unterschiedlich gehandhabt zu werden.

Viele Grüße und gute Wünsche
Karsten

----------


## BERNET

> Ist die Wartezeit von 6 Tagen normal? Ist es ein schlechtes oder gutes Zeichen? Hat es gar nichts zu bedeuten? Das Wochenende und die nächsten Tage, wohl bis mindestens Mittwoch oder Donnerstag sind wieder dahin. 5 Jahre nichts gemacht, und jetzt halte ich es kaum noch aus!
> Euer Berglöwe Siegfried


Hallo Siegfried,

kann mich gut in deine Situation reindenken.
Ich habe damals auch 10! Tage auf die Biopsie-Ergebnisse warten müssen, weil der Herr Doktor mir noch in der letzten Stunde vor seinem wohlverdienten Urlaub schnell selbst die Biopsie verpassen wollte.
Dann musste ich warten bis er seine Urlaubswoche beendet hatte.
Es ist eine Frechheit, den Patienten so lange auf die Folter zu spannen.
Ich habe den Urologen damals auch nach einer weiteren Panne gewechselt.
Ich sehe heute noch sein ungläubiges Gesicht...
Drücke dir die Daumen, dass dein Ergebnis erträglich ist.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,

ich bin zwar nicht mehr auf dem allerneuesten Stand, habe aber in Erinnerung, dass wir Befunde die durch die Qualitätskontrolle eines Zweitlabors liefen, solange zurückbehalten haben, bis von dort die Bestätigung kam.

Wen es da zufällig erwischt, muss schon mal ein paar Tage länger warten. Diese Möglichkeit der Verzögerung steht auch noch zur Diskussion.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## premme

Hallo, an Alle

eine Biopsie bei einem Löwen dauert immer länger.

Gruß premme

----------


## Wycliff

> eine Biopsie bei einem Löwen dauert immer länger.


du meinst wegen der Mähne ....  :-)  lol

----------


## Oscar1957

> Ich will keinesfalls oberlehrerhaft wirken, aber die vielen das anstelle von dass stören mich schon lange.
> Hier http://das-dass.de/ gibt es einige Erklärungen, wie es richtig ist...
> 
> Und gleich noch etwas ...
> Das weist in die richtige Richtung,  allerdings kommt das oben geschriebene von wissen und das schreibt man nicht mit zwei s (wie mann vermuten könnte)  sondern mit ß, ich weis, das ist schwer .
> 
> Nix für ungut...
> 
> Volker


Hallo Volker!
Auch ich will nicht oberlehrerhaft wirken (bin übrigens beruflich Oberlehrer), möchte dazu aber doch Folgendes sagen:
Hier geht es nicht um Rechtschreibung, sondern um Prostatakrebs und psychische Probleme. Man muss sich das mal vorstellen: Da kämpft jemand seit Jahren mit seinen Ängsten, entschließt sich endlich dazu, im Forum zu posten, und erhält die Nachricht, dass jemandem seine Rechtschreibung nicht passt. Ich denke doch, dass Rechtschreibung und Grammatik hier im Forum völlig unwichtig sind, solange der Sinn eines Postings erhalten bleibt. Nicht jeder Mann hat Abitur, aber jeder Mann kann mit dieser Krankheit konfrontiert werden und sollte die Möglichkeit haben, hier zu schreiben, ohne für seine Rechtschreibfehler kritisiert zu werden.
Lieber Volker, ist dir eigentlich klar, dass sich auch in deinem (Kritik)-Posting drei Rechtschreibfehler befinden? OK, zwei davon sind wahrscheinlich gewollt, um gewissermaßen den Fehler Siegfrieds zu unterstreichen (sehr witzig übrigens), aber "das oben *G*eschriebene" schreibt man auf alle Fälle groß.
Tja, im Glashaus wirft man eben nicht mit Steinen...
Nichts (oder auch nix, wie immer du willst) für ungut!
Viele Grüße
Oscar

----------


## premme

Hallo Oscar,

großer Beifall, auf der ganzen Linie.

Gruß premme

----------


## FranzHeinrich

Guten Tag,

ich finde es sehr traurig, dass hier nur über Rechtsschreibung oder ähnliches diskutiert wird, das finde ich eigentlich traurig und extrem überflüssig.

Ich habe als stille Mitleserin immer Anteil an Siegfrieds Ängsten genommen und kann mir denken, welche Überwindung ihn dieser Schritt nun letztendlich gekostet hat.

Ich wünsche ihm von Herzen ein gutes Ergebnis, das ist nämlich das Einzige, was hier wirklich wichtig ist.

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Rena

----------


## premme

> Guten Tag,
> ich finde es sehr traurig, dass hier nur über Rechtsschreibung oder ähnliches diskutiert wird, das finde ich eigentlich traurig und extrem überflüssig.


Das gibt sich wieder.




> Ich habe als stille Mitleserin immer Anteil an Siegfrieds Ängsten genommen und kann mir denken, welche Überwindung ihn dieser Schritt nun letztendlich gekostet hat.


Ich bin etwas verwirrt.




> Ich wünsche ihm von Herzen ein gutes Ergebnis, das ist nämlich das Einzige, was hier wirklich wichtig ist.


Frage: was bezeichnest Du als gutes Ergebnis ?.




> Mit freundlichem Gruß
> Rena


Ein ausgefülltes Profil würde vielleicht Klarheit bringen.
Gruß premme

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo an alle,

heute morgen den Befund abgeholt. Negatives und auch wie ich meine Positives. Denke mal bei 17,1 PSA hätte das Ergebniss schlimmer ausfallen können.
Histologie:Anteile eines mittelgradig,differenzierten,mikroazinären Adenokarzinoms
Gleason score 3+3 Pn0 *ohne perineurale Tumorausbreitung und ohne Kapselinfiltration*.
Befallene Stanzen: rechts 3/6  links 5/6    Links war schon beim Tastbefund vor der Biopsie deutlich fühlbar verhärtet gewesen. 

Hinsichtlich des Profilerationsindex ist von einem *gering agressiven Verhalten* des Karzinoms auszugehen.
TRUS Befund Volumen ca 50 ml

Aber als Theraphiempfehlung wird doch die Radikale Prostatektomie empfohlen.

Auf Nachfrage ob Da Vinci OP möglich ist, wurde dies bejaht. Allerdings möchte der Arzt mich vorher sehen.

So liebe Forenmitlieder die Ihr mich schon lange begleitet und bisher auch sehr geholfen habt, manchmal mit sehr harten Worten und Sätzen die richtig weh taten. Was meint Ihr zu dem Befund.

Seid alle recht herzlich gegrüßt.

P.S
Böse war ich niemanden, egal was er geschrieben hat.

Siegfried (Berglöwe)

----------


## Helmut.2

Grüß Dich Siegfried,

laut deinem Profil ergibt das einen PSAVZ:
Erster PSA Wert im Januar 2005 9,4 ng/ml; Zweiter Wert im November 2009  17,1 ng/ml = 67 Monate oder 5,6 Jahre und das sind die einzigen PSA Werte? Dann noch das hier...




> Histologie:Anteile eines mittelgradig,differenzierten,mikroazinären Adenokarzinoms
> Gleason score 3+3 Pn0 *ohne perineurale Tumorausbreitung und ohne Kapselinfiltration*.
> Befallene Stanzen: rechts 3/6  links 5/6    Links war schon beim Tastbefund vor der Biopsie deutlich fühlbar verhärtet gewesen. 
> 
> Hinsichtlich des Profilerationsindex ist von einem *gering agressiven Verhalten* des Karzinoms auszugehen.
> TRUS Befund Volumen ca 50 ml


 ...bei einem GS von 3+3 und wie wird der Primärtumor klassifiziert? Ich mag das fast nicht glauben!

Hoffe, daß es da für Dich kein böses erwachen gibt!
Alles Gute, Helmut

----------


## LudwigS

> Grüß Dich Siegfried,
> 
> laut deinem Profil ergibt das einen PSAVZ:
> Erster PSA Wert im Januar 2005 9,4 ng/ml; Zweiter Wert im November 2009  17,1 ng/ml = 67 Monate oder 5,6 Jahre und das sind die einzigen PSA Werte? Dann noch das hier...
> 
>  ...bei einem GS von 3+3 und wie wird der Primärtumor klassifiziert? Ich mag das fast nicht glauben!
> 
> Hoffe, daß es da für Dich kein böses erwachen gibt!
> Alles Gute, Helmut


cT2a - würde ich meinen.
Die Verdoppelungszeit gibt den Gleason durchaus her.
Aber ansonsten hoffe ich für ihn natürlich auch, tippe aber eher, dass er hinterher noch was tun muss.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Helmut.2

Werte von einem Primärtumor sind in dem kurzen Bericht nicht zu finden.
Ich habe wirklich nur den 1. PSA Wert von Februar 2005 mit 9,4 und habe erst wieder einen zweiten im November 2009 machen lassen. 17,1

Gruß
Siegfried

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Ludwig,

ich soll ja was tun.* RPE*.
Kann ich denn was anderes tun?

----------


## LudwigS

Hallo Siegfried, die Werte die du hast, beziehen sich immer auf den Primärtumor. 
Was anderes wurde ja gar nicht biopsiert.

Zur Minimalaussage (haben die meisten nur) über einen Prostatatumor gehören 3 Angaben:

1. PSA - bei dir 17,1
2. Klassifizierung, Staging, Stadium, Tastbefund - der Benennungen gibt es viele
bei dir einseitig tastbar - cT2a
3. Grading, Gleasonscore, Gleasonsumme - bei dir GS 3+3

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Ludwig,
> 
> ich soll ja was tun.* RPE*.
> Kann ich denn was anderes tun?


Schwer zu raten.

Ich sehe nur 2 sinnvolle Varianten:

1. RPE - und schauen was man wirklich hatte.
Für die RPE spricht auch, dass der Tastbefund, d.h. die Verhärtung dir eines Tages bez. Harnverhalt Ärger machen könnte.

2. 6-9 Monate Hormonblockade - welche, streiten sich die Gelehrten
dann Bestrahlung - welche, streiten sich die Gelehrten
und dann die Blockade noch 1,5 bis 2 Jahre fortführen.

Möglicherweise must du das in Etappen nach der RP auch machen.
Punkt 2 würde dir die möglichen RP-Schäden (s. Wanderfreund) ersparen.

Mir jedenfalls haben in den letzen 9 Jahren 5 Ärzte - davon 3 Professoren in unterschiedlichen Kliniken - zur RP geraten.
Keiner hat gesagt: "Lassen Sie sich paar Seeds reinstecken und die Sache ist erledigt".

Und was habe ich: Seeds drin und die Sache ist - wie es scheint - erledigt.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## premme

> ich soll ja was tun.* RPE*.
> Kann ich denn was anderes tun?


Hallo Berglöwe,

möchte mich hier mal wieder einbringen.
Nun hast du endlich deine Werte, und bist eigentlich so schlau wie vorher. Mit der Frage: Kann ich denn was anderes tun, wirst du wieder diverse Antworten bekommen, die dir aber nicht weiterhelfen.
Eigentlich könnte ich mich in diesem Forum verabschieden, aber, ich bin der Meinung, das meine gemachte Erfahrung zu unserem Thema anderen helfen kann. Ich preise keine Behandlungen an, schwöre nicht auf irgendeine, nein ich will nur Betroffenen helfen.
Suche doch mal eine Zweit- oder Drittmeinung außerhalb des Forum`s. Ich z.B., du wirst es in meinem Profil gelesen haben, habe mich per Mail an HH gewandt. Wenn du einfach auf www.martiniklik.de klickst, kommst du auf die Homepage und kannst dort "Zweitmeinung" anklicken. Trage dort deine Daten ein und "senden". In kürtzester Zeit erhälst du von Fachleuten Antwort.
Sieh in mein Profil, aus einem pT1c wurde schnell ein pT3a, glücklicher weise aber R0.
Unverbindlich und kostenlos.
Solltest du weitere Fragen haben, einfach über pN.
Gruß premme

Habe meine Entscheidung nie bereut, und bedenke, du bist noch sehr jung.

Gruß premme

----------


## LudwigS

> Habe meine Entscheidung nie bereut, und bedenke, du bist noch sehr jung.


Hört sich ja an als wenn deine OP schon 5 Jahre zurückliegt und du immer noch PSA 0,00 hast.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## premme

> Hört sich ja an als wenn deine OP schon 5 Jahre zurückliegt und du immer noch PSA 0,00 hast.


Dieser Beitrag ist ein / das Beispiel, in welchem begrenzten Rahmen hier einige Mitglieder schreiben.
Ich habe nun mal meine OP-Entscheidung nicht bereut. Da muß ich nicht Jahre warten, denn was danach kommt, weiß keiner.

Gruß premme

----------


## LudwigS

> Dieser Beitrag ist ein / das Beispiel, in welchem begrenzten Rahmen hier einige Mitglieder schreiben.
> Ich habe nun mal meine OP-Entscheidung nicht bereut. Da muß ich nicht Jahre warten, denn was danach kommt, weiß keiner.
> 
> Gruß premme


Siehst du, und dieser begrenzte Rahmen erlaubt mir, das einfach so unkommentiert stehen zu lassen...

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## gerhard29

> Hört sich ja an als wenn deine OP schon 5 Jahre zurückliegt


Hallo Ludwig,

wenn Premme es heute wieder so machen würde, dann ist es seine Meinung. Ob er die gleiche Meinung in 2 Jahren hat, ist wieder was anderes. Und in 5 Jahren ist es nochmals etwas anderes. Jetzt, 3 Monate nach der OP ist das ist eine Momentaufnahme und spiegelt natürlich seine ganze Stimmung. 

Natürlich ist es recht früh, ein positves Urteil abzugeben, aber er darf es. Nichts für ungut.

Ich für meinen Teil war das erste Vierteljahr auch überzeugt, alles richtig gemacht zu haben. Ich dachte, ich gehöre zu den Geheilten.... Erst als das mit dem PSA nicht hingehauen hat, kamen die Zweifel. Heute sehe ich die Sache anders,
Hormonbehandlung, Impotenz, Warten auf die neuen Werte, usw. - ist das die Lebensqualität? 

*Aber bitte, laßt die Meinungen der Mitbetroffenen stehen*. Auch wenn sie relativ "Neu" sind! Im übrigen gehört eine positive Einstellung immer dazu. Besser, als wenn man Antidepressiva oder die mit den weißen Turnschuhen benötigt!

Grüße 

Gerhard

----------


## LudwigS

> *Aber bitte, laßt die Meinungen der Mitbetroffenen stehen*.


Habe ich doch soeben gemacht, Gerhard  :L&auml;cheln: 

Scherz beiseite - natürlich kann ich nachvollziehen, dass jemand über eine handwerklich gut gemachte OP happy ist.

Ich habe neben den vielen Fällen in den letzen 9 Jahren hier im Forum auch in einem Amerikanischen Prostataforum mit Arztberatung in den letzten Jahren mindesten 500 Fälle gelesen, was sie hatten, was sie gemacht haben und was dabei rauskam.

Und das führt einem schon etwas die Hand hier.
Das lässt sich nicht einfach beiseite schieben.

Was glaubst du, wie WinfriedW im Jahr 2005 - er starb letztes Jahr an Prostatakrebs - mich angegangen hat, als ich ihm sagte, dass auf Grund seiner Ausgangswerte das theoretisch errechnete Krebsvolumen gar nicht in seine Prostata passe und er eine metastatische Erkrankung habe.
Da wurde es richtig laut hier im Forum...

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## rembert

da können wir ja alle glücklich sein über soviel Fachwissen...

----------


## LudwigS

> da können wir ja alle glücklich sein über soviel Fachwissen...


Scheint aber eher umgekehrt zu sein...
Zumindest hat es mir meine Prostata erhalten.
Schon deshalb war es den Aufwand wert.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## rembert

was nützt mir die Prostata wenn ich mittelfristig durch die Seeds keine Verwendung mehr dafür habe ?? dann lieber ein " trockener Husten " bis ans Lebensende.

----------


## LudwigS

> was nützt mir die Prostata wenn ich mittelfristig durch die Seeds keine Verwendung mehr dafür habe ?? dann lieber ein " trockener Husten " bis ans Lebensende.


Wenn, rembert, wenn...

Mehr ins Detail gehe ich hier nicht, denn es beginnt auszuufern...

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## gerhard29

> Was meint Ihr zu dem Befund.


Hallo Siegfried,

ich glaub, ich hab zu Deiner Sache auch schon öfters geschrieben (weniger freundlich), wollte heut morgen aber nicht mehr nachsehen.

Nun ist ja Dein Wert da. Ich glaube zum Optimismus verleitet er nicht grad. Ich denke, daß Du nicht allzu lange warten solltest, um eine Entscheidung zu treffen.

Deine Werte erinnern mich sehr an die eigenen Werte: 17,3 PSA, GS 3+3, Gb2, leichte Verhärtung. Und aus diesen Werten wurden dann GS 3+4 (7b) high grade, pT3a.

Ich wünsch Dir dann auf jeden Fall die richtige Entscheidung und einen guten Erfolg!


Viele Grüße

Gerhard

----------


## premme

Hallo Ludwig,




> Scherz beiseite - natürlich kann ich nachvollziehen, dass jemand über eine handwerklich gut gemachte OP happy ist.
> Ich habe neben den vielen Fällen in den letzen 9 Jahren hier im Forum auch in einem Amerikanischen Prostataforum mit Arztberatung in den letzten Jahren mindesten 500 Fälle gelesen, was sie hatten, was sie gemacht haben und was dabei rauskam.
> Und das führt einem schon etwas die Hand hier.
> Das lässt sich nicht einfach beiseite schieben.


Also, werde meinen Beitrag, für dich lesbar und verständlich, folgendermaßen ändern:

Hatte am 23.04. 2010 in HH meine OP. Jetzt könnte ich mich vor Angst verkriechen, denn der Termin für die erste Bestimmung des PSA-Wertes rückt immer näher. Habe schon soviel darüber gelesen, gerade aus Amerika schwappt da doch so einiges rüber. Wie hoch wird der Wert sein ?. Hatte denn alles einen Sinn ?. usw. 

Aber ehrlich, ist nicht meine Art.

Gruß premme

----------


## gerhard29

> Wie hoch wird der Wert sein ?. Hatte denn alles einen Sinn ?


Guten Morgen Premme,

wenn ich Deinen OP-Termin betrachte, ist bei Dir der PSA-Wert ja wirklich in 3 Wochen fällig! Ich glaubs Dir ja, dass Du nicht vor Angst bibberst, und bringen würde es auch nichts. Aber Gedanken macht man sich schon. 

Zu Amerka. Da schwappt wirklich viel rüber. Leider nicht nur die guten Sachen, sonern auch die schlechten. Da brauchen wir uns nichts vormachen.

Grüße und ein gutes Wochenende

Gerhard

*PS: Ich drück Dir die Daumen für den PSA-Wert!*

----------


## premme

Hallo gerhard,




> Zu Amerka. Da schwappt wirklich viel rüber. Leider nicht nur die guten Sachen, sonern auch die schlechten. Da brauchen wir uns nichts vormachen.
> *PS: Ich drück Dir die Daumen für den PSA-Wert!*


Ich sehe dieses Forum als Unterstützung / Hilfe für viele Mitglieder. Da gibt es Betroffene, die müssen 
"mit Druck" zur Biopsie gebracht werden. Nun kommt das Ergebnis, und es geht erneut los. Was wäre wenn, was soll ich machen usw.
Man sendet ihm nun einen Beitrag, will ihm eigentlich nur helfen. Aber nicht er antwortet, sondern es erscheinen negative Beiträge. Auch diese müssen sein, aber in diesem Zusammenhang finde ich sie äußerst unpassend.

Aber trotzdem, DANKE für das drücken, wird schon werden.

Habe es nie als Vorteil gesehen, aber vermutlich ist es so, das mich "meine Anderen Baustellen" ablenken.

Mit dem schwappen. Heute war in der Zeitung eine Beilage, groß Prostatakrebs, für und wieder PSA.
Aber das wußten wir ja alles schon. Fazit: Wenn man nicht`s macht, *kann* man daran sterben.
(Habe sie (die Zeitung) aufgehoben).

Lieber gerhard, kann *sonern* in keinem Lexika finden.

Werde weiter suchen. Dir auch ein schönes, warmes Wochenende.

Gruß Reinhard

----------


## Wycliff

> Zu Amerka. Da schwappt wirklich viel rüber. Leider nicht nur die guten Sachen, sonern auch die schlechten.


.. und bitte die wären welche ?

----------


## Wycliff

> Aber als Theraphiempfehlung wird doch die Radikale Prostatektomie empfohlen.
> Auf Nachfrage ob Da Vinci OP möglich ist, wurde dies bejaht.


na schau .. ist ja noch relativ positiv für dich .. nur jetzt kommt deine Überlegung und Entscheidung , ob du die Prostatektomie machen lassen willst , ja oder nein ..
ich weiß , ich war selber an diesem Punkt und habe lange überlegt ... meine Entscheidung aber ist gemeinsam mit meinem OP-Arzt gefallen ...

----------


## skipper

Lieber Berglöwe,
freut mich , das du dich entschieden hast Gewissheit zu haben und den Kopf aus dem Sand gezogen hast. Für eine Therapieentscheidung wäre mir die vorliegende Entscheidungsbasis zu dünn. Mache wenn möglich ein MRT und lasse das entnommene Gewebe ( Biopsie) noch von Prof. Bonkhoff untersuchen.
Dann würde ich Termine bei mindestens 2 guten Operateuren , welche diese OP täglich machen und bei einem guten Strahlentherap. ausmachen.
Mache nicht den Fehler dich nächste Woche von Dr. XY operieren zu lassen. In meiner AHB wurden mir die großen Unterschiede richtig deutlich.
Ich war einer der wenigen in der Rehaklinik der sofort nach ziehen des Katheders kontinent war, die meisten waren inkontinent und die Potenz ist 11 Wochen nach der OP mit einer halben Cialis bei 100%.
Wünsche dir gute Ergebnisse und eine gute Entscheidung. Gehe es an , eigne dir Wissen an und triff eine Entscheidung. Drücke dir die Daumen!!!!!
Viele Grüße
skipper

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Rembert !

Von *rembert* ein Zitat:



> *"Was nützt mir die Prostata wenn ich mittelfristig durch die Seeds keine Verwendung mehr dafür habe ??* dann lieber ein " trockener Husten " bis ans Lebensende. "


Frag doch einfach mal die Betroffenen (LDR/HDR-Brachy) ob Ihre Prostata nach fünf Jahren und mehr noch *"lebt"!* Man sollte die "zielgerichteten Informationen" der "schneidenden Zunft" auch erst mal hinterfragen, bevor man solche "Weisheiten" hier veröffentlicht !!

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## gerhard29

*




 Zitat von Wycliff


.. und bitte die wären welche ?


*

Hallo Wycliff, 
das ist nicht gegen Dich gerichtet. Aber solche Dinge wie Fettleibigkeit, Burger mit Eßkultur, Bankenkrise sind ganz markante negative Dinge. Sicherlich gibt es auch positive Dinge, die man nicht vergessen darf! Aber grundsätzlich ist nicht alles gut, was von Amerika kommt!

Viele Grüße

Gerhard

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Siegfried,
zu deiner Aussage:




> Hallo an alle,
> 
> heute morgen den Befund abgeholt. Negatives und auch wie ich meine Positives. Denke mal bei 17,1 PSA hätte das Ergebniss schlimmer ausfallen können.
> Histologie:Anteile eines mittelgradig,differenzierten,mikroazinären Adenokarzinoms
> Gleason score 3+3 Pn0 *ohne perineurale Tumorausbreitung und ohne Kapselinfiltration*.
> 
> *Befallene Stanzen: rechts 3/6 links 5/6* 
> 
> Links war schon beim Tastbefund vor der Biopsie deutlich fühlbar verhärtet gewesen. 
> ...


habe ich eine Nachfrage an Ludwig:




> cT2a - würde ich meinen


Für mich ist das mindestens ein cT2c.
Oder habe ich etwas falsch gelesen?
Hast du noch mehr Informationen, Siegfried?

Für die Empfehlung einer Therapie ist der Unterschied von großer Bedeutung.

----------


## LudwigS

> habe ich eine Nachfrage an Ludwig:
>  Für mich ist das mindestens ein cT2c.
> Oder habe ich etwas falsch gelesen?


Hallo Frank, vor einer Therapieentscheidung haben die meisten nur PSA, Tastbefund und Gleasonscore.
Um die eigene Entwicklung prognostizieren zu können, wurden Tabellen und Nomogramme aus Tausenden Krankengeschichten erstellt.

Beispiel Partin-Tabellen.
Die Patienten mit einer klinisch auffälligen, also tumor-getasteten Prostata bekamen je nach Lage der Knoten ein cT2a, cT2b oder cT2c, mit einer klinisch unauffälligen Prostata ein cT1c.
Und so wurde einsortiert.
Und mit diesem Sortiermodus muss man natürlich auch wieder reingehen, sonst landet man in der falschen Spalte.
Man geht mit dem klinischen Stadium rein und erhält das nach OP zu erwartende pathologische.

Wenn man nach OP einen beidseitigen Befall hat, ist das ein pT2c.
Wenn man nach Biopsie einen beidseitigen Befall hat, ist das ja im Prinzip dasselbe.
Das "p" dafür, dass der Pathologe die Prostata begutachtet hat ?? Das hat er bei der Biopsie auch.

Den Tastbefund ignorieren, wo doch ein beidsseitiger Befall sich  indirekt im PSA und Gleasonscore widerspiegelt?

Wie sollte man denn einen einseitigen Tastbefund und zweiseitigen Biopsie-Befund mit nur einer Angabe denn bezeichnen.
Exakt wäre für dieses Beispiel cT2a/pT2c.

Dr. Strum hat das in seinem Internetforum 10 Jahre lang ständig beklagt, dass Patienten und Ärzte das durcheinander bringen.

Das ist mein Kenntnisstand.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## LudwigS

Nochmal stark vereinfacht:

Während der Diagnosephase ist 

a) eine Prostata, nichts Karzinomverdächtiges tastbar, ein cT1c - ob bei der Biopsie 1/12 oder 12/12 Stanzen positiv waren.

daraus folgt logisch:

b) eine Prostata, etwas Karzinomverdächtiges tastbar, je nach Knotenlage ein cT2a-cT2c, ob bei  der Biopsie 1/12 oder 12/12 Stanzen positiv waren.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## BERNET

> Nochmal stark vereinfacht:
> 
> Während der  Diagnosephase ist 
> 
> a) eine Prostata, nichts Karzinomverdächtiges  tastbar, ein cT1c - ob bei der Biopsie 1/12 oder 12/12 Stanzen positiv  waren.
> 
> daraus folgt logisch:
> 
> b) eine Prostata, etwas  Karzinomverdächtiges tastbar, *
> ...


Ich hab es verstanden, Ludwig.
Obwohl ein Pathologe schon Stanzmaterial befundet hat, und in beiden  Prostatalappen Karzinomanteile entdeckt wurden bleibt es bei cT2a.
Das ist für den Patienten allerdings verwirrend.
Deine Idee in einer solchen Situation die Bezeichnung cT2a / pT2c zu  verwenden würde dem Patienten helfen.
Er wüßte dann eindeutiger, worauf er sich einstellen muss.

Vielleicht möchte Siegfried selber nochmals nachfragen, man liest ja seit drei Tagen nichts  von ihm.

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Bernet,

viel mehr stand nicht im Befund. Ist dies noch wichtig? Gleason score 3+3 Pn0 ICD-OM 8140/3 
ICD-O C61
und der Satz: Die Immunhistochemischen Untersuchungsergebnisse in den Stanzen 1 und 7 weisen keine 
 neuroendokrine Tumorkomponente auf, die ggf. für ein Versagen einer anti-hormonellen Theraphie verantwortlich sein könnte.
IPSS-Score 4 Punkte
Tastbefund: liksseitig dtl. knotig verändert,indolent.Sulcus vorhanden
Sonstiges: inhomogenes Parenchym

Hoffe Du kannst damit was anfangen. Meinst Du auch, das die RPE das Richtige ist?

Viele Grüße
Siegfried

----------


## premme

Hallo Berglöwe,

du machst genau in der alten Art weiter.
Da schickt man die einen Beitrag, meint der könnte für dich interessant sein, und was passiert, nichts.
Im Gegenteil, du startest die nächste Umfrage, RPE ja oder nein.

Ich werde auf deine Beiträge nicht mehr antworten.

Tschüssss

premme

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Siegfried,

deine direkte Frage




> Meinst Du auch, das die RPE das Richtige ist?


ist wie so oft nicht eindeutig zu beantworten.
Wie du in meinem langen Erfahrungs-*Thread* lesen kannst, hatte ich mich in meiner persönlichen Situation für die RPE entschieden.
Allerdings gebe ich aus meiner Sicht auch folgende Erfahrungen in diesem *Beitrag*(letzter Absatz) weiter, falls sich jemand zu einer RPE entscheiden möchte/muss/will.

Sowohl Helmut als auch Ludwig haben dir schon ein paar markante Punkte genannt.

Nach einer RPE hast du einen exakten Befund deines Karzinoms (GS, Tumorvolumen, Ausbreitung, Kapseldefekte?, doch ein T3?, muss nachbestrahlt werden...)

Kommst du bei deiner RPE nicht an einen Top-Operateur (mit keinem schlechten Tag), musst du ab der RPE eventuell mit Impotenz und Inkontinenz planen.
Wenn dann nachbestrahlt werden muss - fragst du dich zu Recht: wofür war die RPE?

Mit deinen bisher bekannten Werten ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass sich etwas mehr zeigt , als ein T2c und GS 6.
Bei PSA von rund 17 und zahlreich positiven Stanzen, sehe ich es so wie meine Vorschreiber.
Die Prostata scheint "voll" zu sein, und ein GS 7a/b ist zufällig (noch) nicht getroffen worden.
Bei viel Tumorvolumen ist die Gefahr größer, dass auch kleinste Anteile schon im Fettgewebe sind, somit ein T3a.

Kurzum:
Ich würde die Risiken der RPE in deinem Fall nicht in Kauf nehmen. Wenn nachbestrahlt werden muss, dann doch lieber sofort RT.
Seeds kommen nicht in Frage, zu große Ausbreitung des Karzinoms.
Mir persönlich wäre die Variante symphatisch, die Bernhard A. gewählt hat: HDR-Brachy.

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Bernet,
> 
> viel mehr stand nicht im Befund. Ist dies noch wichtig? Gleason score 3+3 Pn0 ICD-OM 8140/3 
> ICD-O C61
> und der Satz: Die Immunhistochemischen Untersuchungsergebnisse in den Stanzen 1 und 7 weisen keine 
>  neuroendokrine Tumorkomponente auf, die ggf. für ein Versagen einer anti-hormonellen Theraphie verantwortlich sein könnte.
> IPSS-Score 4 Punkte
> Tastbefund: liksseitig dtl. knotig verändert,indolent.Sulcus vorhanden
> Sonstiges: inhomogenes Parenchym
> ...


Hallo Siegfried, ich habe dir hier für diese Diskussion mal die Partin-Tabellen bei deinen Daten rauskopiert. Sie findest du auch hier im Forum.
MRT und weiterführende Diagnostik hast du ja nicht, sodass man auf die groben Schätzungen mittels vergangener Krankenverläufe angewiesen ist.

http://img690.imageshack.us/img690/408/partin.jpg

Sie enthalten die Wahrscheinlichkeiten für 
OB=Organbegrenzung
KA=Kapseldurchbruch
SB=Samenblasenbefall
LK=Lymphknotenbefall

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Siegfried,

eigentlich ist das relativ einfach. 
Das Staging vor der Behandlung, wird aus klinischen Befundergebnissen und der Vorgeschichte des Patienten erhoben "clinical", deshalb "c". Dabei ist selbst der pathologische Befund, eine TRUS, ein PET-CT oder MRT nur ein Teil der klinischen Untersuchung (Die Diagnostik vor der Therapie oder prätherapeutisch).
Erst das Staging nach/in der Behandlung, also in unserem Fall, die postoperative, pathologische Befundung der Prostata wird mit "p" gekennzeichnet. - Sollte nach einer Strahlentherapie, Hormontherapie oder Chemotherapie eine Stanzbiopsie erfolgen, wird ebenfalls das "p" dem Staging vorangestellt.

Die Verwirrung der Patienten entsteht dadurch, dass sich nicht alle Ärzte/Pathologen an diese Vorgaben halten. Es soll klar erkenntlich bleiben, ob das Staging vor einer Therapie erfolgte.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Frank !

Von Dir ein Zitat:



> Mit deinen bisher bekannten Werten ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass sich etwas mehr zeigt , als ein T2c und GS 6.
> Bei PSA von rund 17 und zahlreich positiven Stanzen, sehe ich es so wie meine Vorschreiber.
> Die Prostata scheint "voll" zu sein, und ein GS 7a/b ist zufällig (noch) nicht getroffen worden.
> Bei viel Tumorvolumen ist die Gefahr größer, dass auch kleinste Anteile schon im Fettgewebe sind, somit ein T3a.


Ich sehe es genau so ! Auch der deutliche Tastbefund deutet auf eine höhere Krankheitseinstufung hin !

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Premme,

auch wenn ich keine Antwort mehr bekomme, möchte ich folgendes klarstellen. Nach meiner Biopsie werde ich in jedem Fall eine Theraphie machen, in welcher Form auch immer.
Nach Alter Alter Art ist ist somit nicht zutreffend! Aber wenn in meinem Befund steht, das es wohl kein Agressives Karzinom ist, habe ich doch Zweifel ob es sofort die RPE sein muss.
Als nächstes lasse ich ein MRT machen, werde ins Krankenhaus in Herne einen Zweitbefund machen lassen, und entscheide mich anschließend für eine Therapie.
Du warst wohl etwas voreilig mit Deinem Urteil über mich.
Habe übrigens sofort nach deinem Vorschlag,die Seiten der Martiniklinik angesehen.

Alles Gute für Dich uns schöne Grüße
Siegfried

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Siegfried,

die Urologische Klinik des Marienhospitals in Herne ist eine hervorragende Adresse für die Beurteilung des Prostatakarzinoms. Ob nun ein Team über die Erfahrung von 200 OP/Jahr verfügt oder 5 Teams über 1000 Op/Jahr wird qualitativ kein Unterschied sein.
Ich persönlich habe vor meiner Therapieentscheidung auch die komplette Diagnostik genutzt, die Biologie und die Ausdehnung des Tumors so weit möglich zu ergründen. Gänzlich ausschließen kann man dabei negative Überraschungen auch nicht.
Bei dem deutlichen Tastbefund kann es sich auch um eine zystische Verkapselung handeln, die weder im Ultraschall noch im MRT/MRS eindeutig beurteilbar ist. Eine kapselüberragende Ausdehnung ist aber in vielen Fällen erkennbar.

Geh Deinen Weg
Gruß Heribert

----------


## premme

Hallo Berglöwe, 
das Thema ist so wichtig, das wir keine Zeit haben, um hier zu schmollen.

Deshalb möchte ich dir antworten.




> Hallo Premme,
> auch wenn ich keine Antwort mehr bekomme, möchte ich folgendes klarstellen. Nach meiner Biopsie werde ich in jedem Fall eine Theraphie machen, in welcher Form auch immer.


Das war bis jetzt noch nicht klar, aber jetzt Respekt.




> Nach Alter Alter Art ist ist somit nicht zutreffend! Aber wenn in meinem Befund steht, das es wohl kein Agressives Karzinom ist, habe ich doch Zweifel ob es sofort die RPE sein muss.


Schau auf mein Profil, so kann es laufen.




> Als nächstes lasse ich ein MRT machen, werde ins Krankenhaus in Herne einen Zweitbefund machen lassen, und entscheide mich anschließend für eine Therapie.


Wenn es etwas bringt !!!




> Du warst wohl etwas voreilig mit Deinem Urteil über mich.


Glaube ich nicht.




> Habe übrigens sofort nach deinem Vorschlag,die Seiten der Martiniklinik angesehen.


Ansehen reicht nicht, du solltest / könntest dir eine "Zweitmeinung" einholen.

Fazit: entscheide Dich in aller Ruhe, informiere dich, zögere nicht allzulange, und Entscheide dich dann.

Gruß premme

----------


## premme

> Hallo Premme,
> habe ich doch Zweifel ob es sofort die RPE sein muss.
> Als nächstes lasse ich ein MRT machen, werde ins Krankenhaus in Herne einen Zweitbefund machen lassen, und entscheide mich anschließend für eine Therapie.
> Alles Gute für Dich uns schöne Grüße
> Siegfried


Hallo, ich noch mal.

Habe unter Forum: Erste Hilfe / Erster Rat einen Thread erstellt : Info für alle.

Lies dich mal durch.

Besonders möchte ich auf den Beitrag "Behandlungs-Richtlinien hinweisen.
Klick den dortigen Link an, und du kannst dort alles wissenswerte lesen.

Sehr aufschlussreich.

Gruß premme

----------


## Berglöwe

Danke Dir, Premme 

habe gestern 3 1/2 Stunden dort gelesen. auch die 44 Seiten Bericht von der Barmer GEK

alles sehr interessant und viel neues.

bei mir gehts nach Plan weiter. Morgen doktor Krankenhaus, Montag Urologe.

Bis dann.

----------


## premme

> bei mir gehts nach Plan weiter. Morgen doktor Krankenhaus, Montag Urologe.


 
Hallo,
so ist es recht, jetzt bist du in der Spur.
Ziehe es durch.

Alles Gute.
premme

----------


## Berglöwe

hallo ihr Skeptiker,

ihr habt meinen Hoffnungsvollen Befund angezweifelt und leider Recht gehabt.
War gestern in der Klinik beim Chefarzt zur Befundbesprechung. Er sagte , auch nach nochmaligen Tastbefund das die prostata voller Tumore ist,
Auf meine Frage ob es wohl ein T2 a oder b wäre, sagte er , mindestens ein T3.
Mein PSA Wert ist von 17,1 im November 2009 auf 19,3 Tag der Biopsie am 18.05 angestiegen.
Ganz deutlich sagte er, wenn er mich operiert, mit DAVinci, das er meine Potenz nicht erhalten kann, und auch wahrscheinlich Nachbestrahlt werden muss.

Jetzt bin ich fertig, und ich kann im Moment keinen klaren gedanken mehr haben.
Er hat sofort sein Sekretariat angewiesen am anderen Tag bei mir anzurufen um den OP Termin festzulegen.

Er sagte wörtlich "es geht jetzt nur ums überleben"

Möchte trotzdem noch einmal in eine andere Klinik gehen um zu hörenob die es genaso sehen.

Das wars, wie es weitegeht weis ich noch nicht. Ach ja, bis zur Op soll mein Urologe mir homone geben und CT und Knochencintigramme verordnen.

Bis dann, der geknickte Berglöwe.

----------


## premme

> hallo ihr Skeptiker,
> 
> ihr habt meinen Hoffnungsvollen Befund angezweifelt und leider Recht gehabt.
> 
> *Möchte trotzdem noch einmal in eine andere Klinik gehen um zu hörenob die es genaso sehen.*
> 
> Bis dann, der geknickte Berglöwe.


 
Hallo,
und wie sieht s mit der Zweitmeinung in der Martiniklinik aus ?.

Gruß premme

----------


## Berglöwe

rufe dort am Montag bei Frau Beinkaempen an.

----------


## skipper

Hallo Berglöwe,
nur eines ist Sicher , die Unsicherheit ! Bitte nicht verzweifeln , es kann sich alles zum guten wenden. Gehe den eingeschlagenen Weg , zusätzliche Diagnostik , Zweitmeinung und dann Entscheidung.
Diese Entscheidung mußt du treffen , und dann voll und ganz vertrauen.  
Wünsche dir viel Glück, und stehe für Fragen gerne zur Verfügung.
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## BurgerH

> Möchte trotzdem noch einmal in eine andere Klinik gehen um zu hörenob die es genaso sehen.
> 
> Das wars, wie es weitegeht weis ich noch nicht. Ach ja, bis zur Op soll mein Urologe mir homone geben und CT und Knochencintigramme verordnen.
> 
> .


Hallo,

das mit der Hormontherapie vor der OP wäre ein Fehler. Das macht man nicht mehr, weil die Hormontherapie die Zellen verändert und der Pathologe beim Schnellschnitt nicht mehr erkennen kann, ob der Operateur noch im Gesunden schneidet.

Außerdem wird der Gleason Score verfälscht und nach oben getrieben. Und eine korrekte Gleason-Bestimmung wird in Deinem Fall, wenn zusätzliche Therapien im Raum stehen, besonders wichtig sein. Bei Hormontherapierten Patienten soll keine Gleason Score Bestimmung mehr gemacht werden. Das sagt Prof. Helpap.

Statt weiterer Meinungen einzuholen, würde ich an Deiner Stelle zur Tat schreiten und eine Entscheidung treffen. Wer viel fragt, geht viel irr!

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Siegfried,

was versprichst Du Dir von einer Drittmeinung, um die es ja im Grunde genommen jetzt geht. Ohne die Ergebnisse des CT und Szintigramms, nützt Dir die Meinung der Martini-Klinik rein garnichts. Es geht nicht darum den Krebs durch einen Spezialisten zu finden sondern um dessen Ausdehnung, um dann entscheiden zu können, welche Therapie die größte Aussicht auf Heilung hat. Je länger Du rumeierst, je geringer wird die Chance wieder ganz gesund zu werden.

Wenn Du nach einem besseren Befund suchst, wird man Dir den auch in der Martini-Klinik nicht geben können. Dort arbeiten hervorragende Chirurgen, aber Wunder vollbringen oder Bestehendes wegzaubern können die auch nicht!

Ich klinke mich jetzt hier aus den salbungsvollen Beschreibungen um die Martini-Klinik aus.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## skipper

Über manche Beiträge wundert man sich !
Entscheidung ohne fundiertes Staging ? Wer viel fragt, geht viel irr ? Was soll denn dieser Rat ? Führt er zu einem selbstbestimmten Patienten ?
Aus meiner Sicht geht es nicht darum einen Neu Betroffenen zu einer bestimmten Klinik zu überreden . 
Ich würde mit der vorliegenden Informationsbasis weder Op noch Hormonbehandlung noch Strahlentherapie angehen.
Empfehlung von Dr.Strum: Umfangreiche Diagnostik um genaues Staging zu ermitteln , dann Therapie bei den besten Spezialisten auf ihrem Gebiet.
Mit Sicherheit keine schlechte Empfehlung.
Gruß
Skipper

----------


## LudwigS

Ich habe mal aus einem Beitrag von vor 3 Jahren eine damalige Mail an mich hervorgeholt:

_Vor paar Tagen hatte ich  eMail-Kontakt mit einem Howard Waage von der  Westküste der USA, irgendwo am Interstate 1 zwischen LA und SF._
_Er wandte sich 1995 an Dr.  Strum._
_Der empfahl ihm eine  Kombitherapie._

_Hier seine Story ( Ich hab's  mal eingedeutscht)_

_Howard Waage  (La Selva Beach, CA)_

_(28.05.1996) Alter 49,  Gleason 6, bPSA 39, 4 von 6 Stanzen positiv_
_(03.06.1996) Beginn DHB  (Enantone, Flutamid, Proscar)_
_(05.07.1996) Befund  Universitätsklinik San Franzisco T3a, NX, M0;_ 
_MRTS zeigte mit 40-60%  Wahrscheinlichkeit Kapseldurchbruch._

_Nach einem halben Jahr:_
_(27.01.1997) Beginn  Bestrahlung mit 3D Konformaler EBRT (23 Stück)_ 
_(20.03.1997) 75 Seeds  Palladium 103_
_(15.06.1997) Ende DHB nach  12 Monaten._

_----------_

_Nach 10 Jahren:_
_(07.07.2007) PSA <0.01  

---------------------------------------------
Seeds als Boost zur äusseren Bestrahlung sind in Deutschland selten, aber die Charite, glaube ich, macht es.
Müsste man Dr. Kahmann in Berlin telefonisch fragen.
Statt dessen wird verbreitet die HDR-Brachy eingesetzt - wie schon in früheren Beiträgen erwähnt.



####################################

Hier das Original

_My first appointment with Dr. Strum was on 7/18/96. He must have  
spent 3  hours with me and my wife and was extremely thorough and very  
helpful in  charting a course of action for me.  We had scheduled a  
second appointment  with him for mid August 1996, however Dr. Strum  
called me at my house at  9:30 PM on a *Sunday night* to ask if I  
wanted to be rescheduled and seen  as his last appointment before he  
left on vacation -or-reschedule when he  came back from an unplanned  
vacation. He said his lovely wife told him he  needed a vacation and  
she had planned an impromptu vacation to Canada for  them and he "had"  
to go. His call was a shortly before my scheduled  appointment with him.

On the phone I told him I'd like to see him  *before* he left for  
vacation and as I didn't want to wait as I was in the  process  
decision making and needed his help to chose my primary therapy. I   
was completely amazed that MY physician was calling MY house on late  
on  Sunday night to reschedule an appointment at MY convenience. What  
a  guy!

My wife and I make the 8 hour drive from the Northern California to   
Southern California, get a motel and arrive to his office at 9:00  
A.M.,  to see this prince of a doctor again. Then the bad news.....   
we are told  by the receptionist that "Dr. Strum had left on vacation  
and would not be  in the office today"!  Boy, did I feel let down and  
mad, although his staff  tried to accommodate us.

Now, I am thinking......this guy is a bum. We  drive all this way and  
HE is now left on his vacation! I found it hard to  understand why he  
broke his appointment without at least giving us some  appropriate  
notice. I am steaming inside but I finally agreed to see one of  his  
associates, and then my wife and I are escorted to one of the back   
rooms to wait. I really was very disappointed but I decided to calm   
down and go with the flow.

Two minutes later, Dr. Steve Strum attired  in tennis shoes and a  
stethoscope with a little teddy bear on it, poked his  head in the  
door and said "Hi, and its good to see you again". He had made  a  
special trip in to see me as promised, and even his office staff   
didn't know he was going to come in!

I know that I am very fortunate  to have had him as one of my  
physicians.  He is a gem!

Howard (La  Selva Beach, CA)

(05/28/96)   dx, age 49, Gleason 6, bPSA 39, 4 of 6  cores positive
(06/03/96)   Started CHT, Lupron, Eulexin,  Proscar
(07/05/96)   UCSF  stages me as a T3a, NX, M0;
(07/11/96)    Spectroscopic MRI@UCSF shows 40%-60% prob. extra  
capsular  ext.
(01/27/97)   3D Conformal EBR started (23 sessions) (Michael Dattoli,   
M.D. - Florida)
(03/20/97)   Seeded, 75 PD-103 seeds implanted (Michael  Dattoli,  
M.D.- Florida)
(06/15/97)   END CHT (Lupron, Eulexin) after a  total of 12 months
(07/07/06)    PSA  PSA  <0.01

On Jan 15, 2007,  at 3:38 PM, George Berger wrote:

>
> **********
> Stephen  Strum IS a very special person.
>
> I "met" him on-line years ago,  in 1994, immediately following my
> diagnosis with CaP. I believe we were  still on Compuserve at the time.
>
> He gave me some excellent  advice, and I ended up choosing EBRT and
> Brachy for my  therapy.
>
> Steve - - if you're still reading this - - Godspeed and  Fair Winds!
>
> Sincerely,
>
> George


#############

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Ludwig,

ich beziehe mich auf dein Beispiel:



> _Howard Waage (La Selva Beach, CA)_
> 
> _(28.05.1996) Alter 49, Gleason 6, bPSA 39, 4 von 6 Stanzen positiv_
> _(03.06.1996) Beginn DHB (Enantone, Flutamid, Proscar)_
> _(05.07.1996) Befund Universitätsklinik San Franzisco T3a, NX, M0;_ 
> _MRTS zeigte mit 40-60% Wahrscheinlichkeit Kapseldurchbruch._
> 
> _Nach einem halben Jahr:_
> _(27.01.1997) Beginn Bestrahlung mit 3D Konformaler EBRT (23 Stück)_ 
> ...


und angenommen bei Siefried würde bei einem CT herauskommen
- ca. 50 % der Prostata, in beiden Lappen, sind Tumorzellen
- mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein T3 

würdest du dann an seiner Stelle die im Beispiel geschilderte Kombitherapie an dir durchführen lassen?
Und wo siehst du den Vorteil in einem solchen Fall gegenüber HDR-Brachy?

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Ludwig,
> 
> ich beziehe mich auf dein Beispiel:
> 
> 
> und angenommen bei Siefried würde bei einem CT herauskommen
> - ca. 50 % der Prostata, in beiden Lappen, sind Tumorzellen
> - mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit ein T3 
> 
> ...


Hallo Frank, ich habe meine Meinung hier vor einer Woche im Beitrag #99 schon mal vereinfacht dargelegt

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist das, was viele verkürzt als HDR-Brachy bezeichen, fast immer die Kombitherapie.
HDR-Brachy als Monotherapie ist experimentell.

Prof. Tunn in Offenbach hat da mal vor paar Jahren damit experimentiert.

http://www.kup.at/kup/pdf/4603.pdf

Ob er in der Broschüre sich darauf bezieht, weiss ich nicht - ich habe es nur überflogen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Ludwig,

das müssen wir klären, bevor Siegfried durch uns noch verunsichert wird:




> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist das, was viele verkürzt als HDR-Brachy bezeichen, fast immer die Kombitherapie.
> HDR-Brachy als Monotherapie ist experimentell.


ich habe folgenden Kenntnisstand:
LDR-Brachy-Therapie = permanente Implantation von "Seeds"
HDR-Brachy-Therapie (Afterloading- oder Nachladetherapie) = temporäre Implantation von Nadeln in die Prostata 
*oder*
= Einbringen der Strahlenquelle mit einem Applikator in den Enddarm

Die HDR-Brachy wird regelmäßig kombiniert mit einer äußeren RT (und bei Bedarf mit einer Hormontherapie)

Sollte das richtig sein, nochmals meine Frage:

Würdest du in Siegfrieds Situation LDR-Brachy ("Seeds")+äußere RT+Hormontherapie wählen - wie in deinem Beispiel von Howard Waage -, 
*anstatt* 
HDR-Brachy, also temporär eine Strahlenquelle einbringen plus äußere RT?
BernhardA. hatte die HDR mit Afterloading im Enddarm gewählt (Plus Hormontherapie). 
Das wäre meine Empfehlung an Siegfried,
wenn das CT einen Befund T3 zeigen würde.

----------


## premme

> Hallo Ludwig,
> das müssen wir klären, bevor Siegfried durch uns noch verunsichert wird


Hallo,
es sollte heißen : bevor Siegfried durch uns noch verunsichert*er* wird.

Gruß premme

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Frank !

Von Dir ein Zitat:



> Würdest du in Siegfrieds Situation LDR-Brachy ("Seeds")+äußere RT+Hormontherapie wählen - wie in deinem Beispiel von Howard Waage -, 
> *anstatt* 
> HDR-Brachy, also temporär eine Strahlenquelle einbringen plus äußere RT?
> BernhardA. hatte die *HDR mit Afterloading im Enddarm* gewählt (Plus Hormontherapie). 
> Das wäre meine Empfehlung an Siegfried,
> wenn das CT einen Befund T3 zeigen würde.


Die HDR/LDR-Brachy wird *nicht* durch den Enddarm sondern von Außen *durch den Damm* eingebracht. Bei der Afterloading wird die erforderliche Menge Hohlnadeln, alle gleichzeitig, in die Prostata an diversen Stellen platziert. Dann wird durch eine Maschine, während der Behandlung, jede Hohlnadel angesteuert. In den Hohlraum wird dann Strahlendes Material bis zur Spitze (die in der Prostata platziert ist) gefahren. Die Bestrahlung aus der Hohlnadelspitze ist aufgrund der Intensität nur sehr kurz. Die ganze Behandlung wird durch Bildgebende Geräte unterstützt, sonst wäre die erforderliche Genauigkeit gar nicht möglich. Nachdem die Maschine alle Nadeln abgefahren hat, werden diese dann zusammen wieder entfernt. Das ganze findet unter Vollnarkose statt. Vor der Behandlung wird ein Katheder gesetzt, der ca. 2 Std nach der Bestrahlung wieder entfernt wird. Dann bleibt man noch einige Std. unter Beobachtung. Wenn dann alles gut verlaufen ist, geht es ab nach Hause. Das ganze wird dann im wochenabstand noch zwei mal wiederholt.
Die Afterloading hat zurzeit den Nachteil, dass Sie nur von wenigen Centern in Deutschland mit der notwendigen hohen Qualität, angewandt werden kann. Zwar hat fast jede Uni-Klinik dieses Gerät, aber es wird aufgrund der OP-Lastigkeit, kaum benutzt. Es wird also keine Erfahrung gesammelt.

Bzgl. Deiner Frage an Ludwig. Ich lese inzwischen sehr intensiv seit 5 Jahren über beide Arten der Brachy-Therapie. Nach meinem Kenntnisstand sind beide Möglichkeiten (Seeds+Afterloadin) der Kombination mit Äußerer Bestrahlung, kurativ gleichwertig. Ganz wichtig ist, dass zumindest ab Gleason 4+3 immer eine Kurzzeit-HB die Behandlung, einrahmt. Die kombinierten Brachy-Bestrahlungen haben deshalb so wenig Nebenwirkungen, weil bei der Äußeren Bestrahlung nur 50,4 GY eingebracht werden brauchen - anstatt fast 80 GY z.B. bei IMRT. Wollte man von Außen die gleiche Bestrahlungmenge in die Prostate und Umgebung wie bei der Kombinierten Bestrahlung einbringen, müßten man mit ca. 120-140 GY behandeln. 75-80 GY ist jedoch die absolute Höchstbestrahlung von Außen.

Es ist übrigens nicht verboten, diese Behandlung bei T2 anzuwenden.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## LudwigS

> Nach meinem Kenntnisstand sind beide Möglichkeiten (Seeds+Afterloadin) der Kombination mit Äußerer Bestrahlung, kurativ gleichwertig.


So kenne ich das auch. Nur sind wir hier nicht in den USA, wo die LDR-Brachy (Seeds) generell weit verbreiteter ist.
Eine Frage an dich: Kennst du jemand, der eine HDR-Brachy (Afterloading) Monotherapie gemacht hat ?

Wobei - wenn ich es wäre - ich würde mir die 2 Jahre Hormontherapie antun.


Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Ludwig !

Ja ich kenne einen "Bernd" aus Hannover. Er hat sich an der dortigen Medizinisch Technischen Hochschule Afterloading-Mono ohne HB setzen lassen. Die Behandlung war erst vor 2 Jahren. Laut E-Mail ist Er mit dem Ergebnis bisher zufrieden.
Dieser Man hat es leider nicht leicht. 
Er hat in Seinem Körper mindesten noch "4 gleichwertige Baustellen (1x noch Krebs)".  Deshalb wollte er Seinen Körper nicht auch noch mit einer HB belasten.
Wenn ich mehr erfahre, werde ich dem Forum berichten.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Bernhard,
bin zurück vom Wochenendurlaub, wieder am Rechner:




> Die HDR/LDR-Brachy wird *nicht* durch den Enddarm sondern von Außen *durch den Damm* eingebracht. Bei der Afterloading wird die erforderliche Menge Hohlnadeln, alle gleichzeitig, in die Prostata an diversen Stellen platziert.


Gut, dass du *deine* Vorgehensweise nochmals erklärt hast.

Im Blauen Ratgeber Nr. 53 (Stand 07/2009) der Deutschen Krebshilfe, mit dem Fachgebiet Strahlentherapie, wird das Thema Brachytherapie/Nachladetherapie/Afterloading sehr verwirrend dargestellt.
Auf Seite 33 wird geschrieben, dass nun mal durch den Enddarm ein Applikator eingeführt wird.
Als spezielle Sonderform können auch Nadeln zeitweise oder dauerhaft in das Prostatagewebe direkt eingeführt werden. Auf Seite 78 wird dann zusätzlich ausgeführt, dass bei Organbegrenzung des Prostata-Tumors in bestimmten Fällen die "Spickung" mit radioaktven Strahlern erfolgen kann.

Leider mal wieder eine unbefriedigende Detailbeschreibung.

Vielleicht solltest du in deiner PKH auf myProstate.eu einen deutlichen Zusatz (wie wurde exakt bei dir verfahren) formulieren , damit für weitere interessierte Leser kein Mißverständnis entsteht.

----------


## LudwigS

So sieht es aus hier - die LDR-Brachy (Seeds).

http://img541.imageshack.us/img541/8...edsschnitt.jpg

Im Darm steckt der Ultraschallkopf - der Operateur muss ja was sehen.

Bei der HDR-Brachy (Afterloading) ist die Technologie ähnlich, nur dass da nichts Bleibendes implantiert wird.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Hajoke

Hallo BernhardA,
als mit Seeds erfolgreich Therapierter würde mich mal zu der Afterloading-Technik interessieren, ob vor jeder Deiner 3 Sessionen immer wieder neue Hohlnadeln gestochen  oder die Einstichstellen erneut gesucht und gefunden wurden? Ich stelle mir vor, dass am Ende dann die Prostata ganz schön durchlöchert worden ist, im Gegensatz zu der nur einmaligen Spickung bei der Seedimplantation.
Danke für eine Aufklärung.
Gruß
Hajoke

----------


## RalfDm

In den PCRI Insights, Heft August 2007, findet sich ein Artikel zur HDR-Brachytherapie. Abb. 1 auf Seite 3 zeigt, wo's lang geht.

Ralf

----------


## gerhard29

*Brachy oder so!*

Meiner Meinung nach ist in diesem Thread die Diskussion um Brachy mit wie, wann und wo, so unnötig wie ein Kropf.   Wenn es schon sein muß, dann macht einen neuen Thread auf.

Habt Ihr mal an Siegfried alias Berglöwe gedacht. Der hat 5 Jahre vor Angst dazu gebraucht, eine Biopsie zu machen. Und nach dem für ihn niederschmetternden Ergebnis fragt er Euch nach Hilfe. Aber die wenigsten Schreiber machen ihm Mut, geschweige geben ihm einen guten Rat.

Stattdessen wird mit Brachy, hinten, vorne und unten und wann, wo und wie diskutiert. Das hat mit dem Fall von Siegfried schon gar nichts zu tun. Stattdessen wird er noch mehr verängstigt und verunsichert. So kann man Ratsuchende auch abschrecken ...

Schon früher gabs in der Schule für einen Aufsatz "Thema verfehlt" eine fünf. Hier wäre ein "ungenügend" schon zu gut. Oder wie würde der Strahlentherapeut sagen: bl....

Nicht für ungut und freundliche Grüße

Gerhard

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Hajoke !

Beim Afterloading werden (im Gegensatz zu Seeds = 50-100 Teile) im Mittel, je nach Prostatagröße nur ca. 12 Hohlnadeln in einer Sitzung gesetzt. Die Nadeln kann man nicht mit einer Biopsie vergleichen. Das Gewebe wird nicht entnommen, sondern nur zeitweise verdrängt. Ich hatte am Damm, nach der Behandlung, nur ein bis zwei Stunden lang, ein einfaches Plaster; an Blut kann ich mich nicht erinnern. Ich glaube nicht, daß die Ärzte nach einer Woche noch die Einstichstellen sehen können. (es ist jedoch nur eine Vermutung) Die Behandlung ist ja auch effektiver, wenn die Nadeln in allen Bereichen der Prostata gewesen sind.

Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ich muss nochmals betonen, dass die alleinige HDR-Brachytherapie ohne perkutane Strahlentherapie ein (noch) experimentelles Verfahren ist. Langzeiterfahrungen dazu gibt es noch nicht genug.

----------


## Wycliff

> *Brachy oder so!*
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ist in diesem Thread die Diskussion um Brachy mit wie, wann und wo, so unnötig wie ein Kropf. Das hat mit dem Fall von Siegfried schon gar nichts zu tun. Stattdessen wird er noch mehr verängstigt und verunsichert. So kann man Ratsuchende auch abschrecken ...


.. danke .. seh`ich auch so .. und jeder Mensch ist anders .. und nur der Arzt dem man vertraut, kann alles wirklich objektiv beurteilen , aber kein Aussenstehender, der nur vermutet oder Geister berät ..

----------


## Berglöwe

Zwischenbericht,

gestern beim Urologen gewesen, empfiehlt auch RPE, hat CT Abdomen TU Staging für morgen verordnet, weiter Knochenzintigramm am 28.07.

Ich habe einen Termin in der Martiniklinik Hamburg, muss ich selbst zahlen, am 17.08.

Einen weiteren Termin in der Klinik in Herne, zur Zweitmeinung, am 11.08.

Denke mal das nicht viel anderes als RPE herauskommen wird. Mich stört allerdings das ich beim durchlesen anderer Treads öfters gelesen habe das wenn beim Tastbefund der Tumor deutlich fühlbar ist, vom schneiden abgeraten wird.

Bin da sehr verunsichert. Bitte denkt nicht das ich wieder ausweichen will, mittlerweile sehe ich ein das was gemacht werden muss, nur ist wohl eine einmal getroffene Entscheidung nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen, und ich habe Angst die falsche Entscheidung zu treffen.

Hoffe auf weitere Meinungen, Vorschläge oder auch zustimmungen zur RPE.

Seid alle gegrüßt, ich melde mich wieder bei Neuigkeiten.

siegfried

----------


## skipper

Hallo Siegfried ,
Du machst das richtig . Warte das Staging ab und höre dir die Meinung der Fachleute an.Stelle diesen alle deine Fragen.
Wenn du alle diese Termine hinter dir hast wirst du eine Entscheidung treffen können .
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## BERNET

Hallo Siegfried,




> Hallo Siegfried ,
> Du machst das richtig . Warte das Staging ab und höre dir die Meinung der Fachleute an.Stelle diesen alle deine Fragen.
> Wenn du alle diese Termine hinter dir hast wirst du eine Entscheidung treffen können .
> Viele Grüße
> Skipper


so sehe ich es auch.
Und wenn dann das CT nicht eindeutig zeigt, dass der Tumor noch in der Kapsel ist, gebe ich dir keine Empfehlung zur RPE.
Es würde dann bei meiner letzten *Einschätzung* bleiben.
Auch wenn etwas Verwirrung durch Wortspielerei und Verfahrensablauf eingetreten war.
HDR-Brachy mit perkutanter Nachbestrahlung würde ich an deiner Stelle machen.

Hast du dir etwa heute vom Urologen die Hormontabletten verschreiben lassen?

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo zusammen,

habe auch heute noch den schriftlichen Bericht von der Untersuchung durch den Chefarzt, vom 15.07 bekommen.
Im Gegensatz zur Erstuntersuchung vor der Biopsie am 18.06 schreibt er Prostatavolumen 60ml statt 50ml, und deutlich tastbare Tumorinfiltration beidseitig. Beim Oberarzt war es noch dtl knotig tastbar linksseitig.

Die Theraphieempfehlung ist nach wie vor RPE mit ausgedehnter pelviner Lymhadektomie. Grund dafür ist der relativ günstige Gleasonscore und die nicht nachweisbare perineurale Tumorausbreitung in den befallenen 8 Stanzen.

Allerdings empfiehlt er meinem Urologen eine praeoperative Hormonbehandlung!!!

Dies habe ich bei dem Urologen gestern abgelehnt. Damit war er auch einverstanden. Muss ein Chefarzt nicht wissen das eine Hormongabe vor einer OP nicht sein darf, wegen Zellveränderungen?

Euch allen noch schöne Grüße.

Siegfried

----------


## skipper

Sehr gut Siegfried,
keine Hormonbehandlung bevor nicht das Behandlungskonzept steht. Wenn RPE , dann vorher keine Hormonbehandlung. Wenn Bestrahlung , auf die ein oder andere Weise , dann streiten sich die Fachleute und auch etliche Forumsmitglieder ob mit ,oder ohne gleichzeitige oder vorauslaufende Hormonbehandlung. Wenn Strahlenbehandlung , würde ich zu Kapazitäten auf diesem Gebiet gehen und mir deren Rat einholen. ( z.Bsp.Uniklinik Mannheim/Heidelberg , es gibt etliche mit guten Referenzen) Hier kann ich dir keinen Rat geben. Wenn RPE bist du in der Martiniklinik mit Sicherheit bei einer Top-Adresse , bei der sich die privaten Kosten lohnen.
Wenn du gesetzlich versichert bist ( bin ich auch) , sprich vorher mit der Krankenkasse , ob diese den Regelsatz übernehmen. (hat meine Kasse, obwohl keine Kooperation mit der Martiniklinik besteht gemacht).
Als mündiger Patient musst du auch manchmal nein sagen. 
Gruß
Skipper

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo zusammen,

habe gestern mit mehreren Mitarbeiten meiner Kasse gesprochen. Sie übernehmen keinerlei Kosten, wenn ich in die Martiniklinik gehe. Auch nicht den Regelsatz den sie für ein anderes Krankenhaus übernehmen müssten.

Nun habe ich auch den schriftlichen Befund vom Abdomen CT des präoperativen Stagings.

Leber, Gallenblase, Milz, Pankreas, Nieren, alles in Ordnung. Der Radiologe schreibt auch " Prostata etwas vergrößert, jedoch glatt konturiert ohne Umgebungsreaktion" Wie passt das zu dem Befund vom Chefarzt der meinte, das meine Prostata sehr groß sei und ein Volumen von 60 ml angegeben hat.

Morgen habe ich dann das Knochenzintigramm. Wenn das auch in Ordnung ist kann ich schon am 06.08 in Herne operiert werden. Obwohl ich lieber nach Hamburg fahren würde.

Sobald ich mich entschieden habe, gebe ich Euch sofort Bescheid.

Bis dahin Euch allen alles Gute.

Siegfried

----------


## Wycliff

> habe gestern mit mehreren Mitarbeiten meiner Kasse gesprochen. Sie übernehmen keinerlei Kosten, wenn ich in die Martiniklinik gehe. Auch nicht den Regelsatz den sie für ein anderes Krankenhaus übernehmen müssten.


dagegen würde ich aber ankämpfen ..  die Krankenkassen weigern sich immer erst ... ich würde meine Krankenkasse in einem solchen Fall per Rechtsanwalt auffordern den Regelsatz zu zahlen ..

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

komme gerade von der Untersuchung in der Klinik Herne. der oberarzt rät mir von der DaVinci OP ab. In Meinem speziellen Fall, PSA 19,3, und verklumpte Samenblasen, wäre es besser die offene OP anzuwenden.

Er könnte dort eher Schnellschnitte machen, und die Anzahl der zu entfernten, wenn nötig, Lymphknoten wäre höher als bei DaVinci.

Da er beide Operationen durchführt, glaube ich ihm auch das es wohl der richtige Schritt ist die OP jetzt durchzuführen.

Er hat schon Hunderte RPE durchgeführt.

Wenn Ihr noch Meinungen dazu habt freue ich mich schon jetzt darauf.

Seid gegrüßt,

Siegfried

----------


## skipper

Hallo Berglöwe ,
würde auch die offene OP vorziehen , aus den vom Oberarzt genannten Gründen. Schnellschnitte während der OP: sehr gut ! Wie ist die Erfolgsstatistik in Herne ?
VaVinci wird m.E. überschätzt , WASSERMANN hat hierzu einen interessanten Link in einer seiner Antworten gehabt , kannst ja mal nachschauen.
Viele Grüße und Glück bei deiner Entscheidung ( ich finde du bist auf dem richtigen Weg )
Skipper

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Siegfried,

wenn Du Dich fürs Marienhospital entscheiden solltest, bist Du bei Prof. Noldus in den besten Händen. Als ich vor 4 Jahren in gleicher Situation stand, habe ich mich nur aus Gründen der Entfernung, nicht für Herne entschieden. Es spielt in dem Haus übrigens keine Rolle ob Dich das Team des Chefs operiert oder einer der Oberärzte, wie ich von einigen Mitbetroffenen während meiner AHB in Bad Wildungen-Reinhardshausen erfahren habe. Es gab von den 4 Mitstreitern nur einen, der am Ende der AHB noch eine Vorlage/Tag brauchte. 

Du wirst schon das Richtige machen!
Gruß Heribert

----------


## Karsten

Für mich war klar, wenn OP dann offene.

Hab sie ja nun hinter mir.

Wünsche dir jedenfalls ne Entscheidung in Ruhe.

Liebe Grüße
Karsten

----------


## Berglöwe

Liebe Forenmitglieder,

mein Op Termin steht fest. Am 03.09 offene RPE im Marienhospital Herne. 
Noch eine Frage zum Urlaub. Habe für den 17.10 14 Tage Lanzarote gebucht. Soll ich den vorsichtshalber auf einen späteren Zeitpunkt legen?
Oder kann ich die ungefähr 14 Kilo Koffer mal kurz anheben?

Wenn es nicht unbedingt erforderlich ist, möchte ich auch vorher keine AHB machen.

Was haltet Ihr davon.

Viele Grüße

Siegfried

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Siegfried,

allgemeine Regel, 6 Wochen postoperativ nicht mehr als 5 kg heben, dann langsam steigern. Dabei immer bedacht sein, nicht einseitig zu heben und beim Heben den Rumpf nicht zu verdrehen. Das wird also knapp.

Ich würde meine Überlegungen zum geplanten Urlaub von der Kontinenz abhängig machen, wenn der Katheter entfernt wird. - Wenn gleich trocken, würde ich fahren ansonsten gleich die AHB machen.

Gruß und alles Gute
Heribert

----------


## Wycliff

> Am 03.09 offene RPE im Marienhospital Herne.


alles erdenklich Gute, schnelle Genesung und ein langes Leben .. wünsche ich dir von Herzen ..

----------


## premme

Hallo Berglöwe,

auch ich drücke dir für deine OP alle Daumen, und wünsche dir einen guten Erfolg.

Bitte warte erst die OP ab, danach wirst du feststellen, wie stark du dich fühlst.
Denke bitte daran, HEBEN ist erstmal Gift für den Heilungsproßess, und du willst doch schnell gesund werden.

Also, alles erdenklich Gute wünscht dir,
premme

----------


## wölfin

> dagegen würde ich aber ankämpfen ..  die Krankenkassen weigern sich immer erst ... ich würde meine Krankenkasse in einem solchen Fall per Rechtsanwalt auffordern den Regelsatz zu zahlen ..


Lieber Siegfried,

Wycliff hat recht, Du hättest hier die Möglichkeit des Einspruches gehabt. Habe leider erst jetzt diesen thread gelesen. Als "nicht" Koorperationspartnerkasse der Martiniklinik besteht die Möglichkeit der Aufnahme im UKE (Uni Eppendorf), die dann die stationäre Aufnahme in der Martiniklinik veranlasst. Hatte mir der KV meines Mannes telefoniert. Hier wurde die Martiniklinik abgelehnt, jedoch das UKE bewilligt. Mein Mann wird in der Martiniklinik operiert und postoperativ auch dort untergebracht. 

Viele Grüße 
Sylvia (wölfin)

----------


## Berglöwe

Liebe Wölfin,

vielen Dank für den Tipp. Aber ich habe auch, sofort nach dem ich die Kündigung meiner Ges. Kasse 
überbracht habe, 2 Tage später einen Anruf von einem Mitarbeiter in Hamburg erhalten, in dem er mir auch genau diesen Weg angeboten hat.

Also in die UKE gehen, und Op Martiniklinik. Selbst die Fahrtkosten wollten sie mir erstatten.

Nun hatte ich aber auch hier in Herne, die eine der größten Urulogischen Abteilungen in Deutschland hat, und auch einen sehr guten Ruf, einen Termin zur Zweitmeinung.

Der Oberarzt hat mich noch mal gründlich Digital,  und mit einem Modernsten Ultrasschallgerät untersucht.

Ausführlich hat er mir danach abgeraten die von mir gewünschte OP mit Da Vinci durchzuführen, und in meinem Fall auch bedingt durch den hohen PSA Wert von 19,3, zu der offenen Op geraten.

Weil er hier die größten Erfahrungen hat und auch Schnellschnitte machen kann.

Da in Herne die Oberärzte alle mehrehre Hunderte RPE offen durchführen denke ich das ich mit der Herner Klinik keinen Fehler mache.

Ich meine das diese Ärzte auch in Hamburg arbeiten könnten, vom fachlichen her gesehen.

Wir Dein Wolf auch offen operiert?

In der Bochumer Klinik hätten sie mich auch mit DVinci operiert. Impotenz aber schon bei der Untersuchung nach dem Biopsieergebniss wurde Garantiert.

Schöne Grüße und weiterhin alles Gute für Euch beide.

Siegfried. (Mir wirds etwas mumig zumute)

----------


## wanderfreund

Hallo Berglöwe,

nach 174 Beiträgen in diesem Thread habe ich einmal in Dein Profil geschaut und vermisse die Aktualisierung nach der Biopsie. Auch ich bewege mich erst seit Februar 2010 im Forum und habe die Sache mit einem zu hohen PSA-Wert fast 5 Jahre schleifen lassen. Inzwischen habe ich die offene RPE hinter mir und beginne am 15.9. mit der Bestrahlung. Aber das ist alles im Profil bzw. bei "myProstate.eu" zu erfahren. Es wäre schön, wenn alle, die im Forum rege diskutieren, die detaillierten Angaben zum PK im Profil *und* bei "myProstate.eu" veröffentlichen. Das erleichtert die Suche nach Gleichbetroffenen, Therapievarianten und Krankeitsverläufen wesentlich.
Ich schreibe das hier im öffentlichen Thread, um vielleicht noch mehr Forumsteilnehmer dazu zu bringen, detaillierte Angaben zu machen. Wir helfen uns doch so selbst am besten!
Für die bevorstehende Operation alles Gute und danach einen schnellen Genesungsprozess

wünscht

"wanderfreund" Roland

----------


## wölfin

Hallo Siegfried,

das ist höchst interessant...dass man Dir dann doch die Möglichkeit der Operation in der Martiniklinik über das UKE anbot! Will heissen, niemals sofort aufgeben! Ist sicherlich auch für andere Forumsleser wichtig!

Wir hatten uns zwar über die Möglichkeit der daVinci OP informiert, diese aber zum einen ausgeschlossen, da nach Biopsie (so die Info aus Gronau) eine 6wöchige Wartezeit bis zur OP eingehalten werden muss. Da auch unser Urologe eine schnellstmögliche OP empfahl, kam diese Operationstechnik nicht in Frage. Soviel ich weiss auch nicht bei einem derart hohen PSA Wert (23,80). 

Die Martiniklinik operiert überwiegend "offen" und ist im Bereich der nervenerhaltenen OP-Technik führend in Europa.

Dass man Dir in der Bochumer Klinik schon die Impotenz garantiert finde ich recht fragwürdig!

Viele liebe Grüße und die besten Wünsche für die bevorstehende OP am Freitag!

wölfin (Sylvia)

----------


## Berglöwe

Liebe Wölfin,

deshalb lasse ich mich ja nicht in Bochum, sondern in Herne operieren.

Nun muss ich ins Bett morgen gehts früh in die Klinik

Schöne Grüße

Berglöwe Siegfried

Und an Wanderfreund: Stelle Alle Daten nach meiner Entlassung ins Profil und auch in my Prostata EU.

Auch schöne Grüße.

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Sylvia



> Die Martiniklinik operiert überwiegend "offen" und ist im Bereich der nervenerhaltenen OP-Technik führend in Europa.
> 
> Dass man Dir in der Bochumer Klinik schon die Impotenz garantiert finde ich recht fragwürdig!


Eine nerverhaltende OP ist oft nicht gleichzusetzen mit der Potenzerhaltung.Bei einem Kapseldurchbruch wäre die Schonung des neurovaskulären Bündel äußerst fragwürdig, weil Rezidive fast eingeplant werden können. Was nützt es, wenn nach einem Jahr sich ein solches Rezidiv einstellt und bestrahlt werden muss?
Ich will nicht unken, - auch nach Operationen in der Martiniklinik gibt es Rezidive.
Ich wünsche, dass bei Euch alles gut verläuft.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## wölfin

> Hallo Sylvia
> 
> 
> Eine nerverhaltende OP ist oft nicht gleichzusetzen mit der Potenzerhaltung.Bei  einem Kapseldurchbruch wäre die Schonung des neurovaskulären Bündel  äußerst fragwürdig, weil Rezidive fast eingeplant werden können. Was  nützt es, wenn nach einem Jahr sich ein solches Rezidiv einstellt und  bestrahlt werden muss?
> 
> Ich will nicht unken, - auch nach Operationen in der Martiniklinik gibt es Rezidive.
> Ich wünsche, dass bei Euch alles gut verläuft.
> 
> Herzliche Grüße
> Heribert


Hallo Heribert,

natürlich besteht nach nervenerhaltener OP keine Garantie auf Potenz-  und Kontinenzerhaltung, dieser Tatsache sehen wir, bzw. insbesondere  mein Mann ins Auge. Während der OP werden die Schnittrände pathologisch  untersucht, so dass hier dann entschieden werden kann, ob  nervenerhaltend oder eben nicht und wie Prof. Bonkhoff in einem  Telefonat schon sagte: "Die Wahrheit sieht man erst bei der OP"! Eine  pathologische Zweitmeinung werden wir postoperativ auf jeden Fall bei  Prof. Bonkhoff einholen. 

Ich empfinde Deine Anmerkungen bezügl. der OP in der Martiniklinik nicht als Unkenruf und danke für Deine Anteilnahme.

Herzliche Grüße

Sylvia

----------


## Andy63

Hallo Sylvia,

Ich kann Euch gut verstehen - siehe meine Berichte im Forum.

Berücksichtigen muss man klar das der Arzt bei der OP entscheiden muss was zu machen ist es geht ganz schlicht ums Leben oder Sterben.

Auch eine evtl. in Kauf genommene Bestrahlung ist nur so lange lustig - solange man sie nicht machen muss.

1. geht die Potenz spätestens dann flöten.

2. Risikert man doch sehr viel mit einer Bestrahlung da evtl. der Darm und die Blase in Mitleidenschaft gezogen werden ausserdem wird dann auch der verbliebene einzige Blasenschliessmuskel mitbestrahlt der über die Inkontinenz entscheidet. 

Es ist nicht einfach.....


Wünsche Euch beiden alles Gute.

Gruss  Andy

----------


## wölfin

Hallo Andy,

mein Mann hat sich ob aller "voll im Saft" stehenden Eigenschaften als alpha-wolf für das LEBEN entschieden, und ich teile diese Entscheidung uneingeschränkt. Die Angst ist natürlich unser Begleiter, doch nur wer Angst zulässt, der ist gut vorbereitet, den Kampf zu gewinnen. 

Die biochemische Rezidivfreiheit auf der Kaplan-Meier-Kurve der Martiniklinik (veröffentlicht auf der Internetseite) lässt uns hoffen...

Wünsche Dir auch alles Gute bei konstantem PSA Wert!

Herzliche Grüße

Sylvia

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo zusammen,

bin seit Freitag zurück aus der Klinik. Es war alles nicht so schlimm wie ich die ganzen Jahre befürchtet hatte.

Danke allen die mir hier im Forum Mut gemacht haben, diesen Schritt zu tun.

Op ist sehr gut verlaufen. Trotz zuletzt 19,5 PSA Wert, konnte beidseitig Nerverhaltend operiert werden.

Hier der Histologische Befund.: Grading G2 Gleason 6=3+3
                                          pT2c pN0 (0/11) M0 L0 V0 Pn0 UICC- Stadium II
* R0*

 Am 6. Tag nach der Op wurde der Katheter gezogen. Vollkommen Schmerzlos.
 Wycliff!! der Zahnarzt ist schlimmer!!!!
 In der ersten Nacht zu Hause musste ich 5 mal raus, merke aber immer wann ich muß.

Trage jetzt ein Vorlage um die Tropfen beim bücken, aufstehen etc. aufzufangen.

Von der klinik aus wurde direkt eine AHB in der Quellentalklinik Bad Wildungen, gebucht.

Das wars für heute,

Grüße an alle vom "glücklichen Berglöwen Siegfried.

----------


## skipper

Prima,
gratuliere zum komplikationslosen Verlauf. Wichtig ist sich jetzt zu schonen.
Freut mich , dass du deine Ängste besiegen konntest.
Alles Gute
Skipper

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Siegfried,

jetzt musst Du Deinem Körper nur noch etwas Zeit geben, den leichten Blutverlust zu bewältigen, keine ruckartigen Bewegungen machen und nichts heben, was die Bauch- und Beckenmuskulatur belastet, damit die Prostataloge gut vernarben kann. Du solltest auch immer auf weichen Stuhlgang achten, dann kannst Du nach 6 Wochen langsam mit Aufbautraining beginnen und bist nach 3 Monaten wieder so fit, als wäre nichts gewesen. - Also, nichts übertreiben!

Alles Gute und herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Skipper und Heribert,

vielen Dank für Eure Genesungswünsche. Ich werde mich bestimmt schonen, und nichts scweres heben.

Leider habe ich doch erhebliche Probleme mit dem Stuhlgang. Ohne Abführmittel schaffe ich es nicht, weil das "pressen" doch sehr schmerzhaft ist.

Habe auch leider den Doc nicht gefragt wann mit dem zurückgehen des doch erheblich angeschwollenen Hodensacks zu rechnen ist.

Es stört sehr,wird auch ziemlich wund. Aber übermorgen habe ich ja den Termin beim Urologen.

Aber all das zählt nicht mein Glücksgefühl gegenüber, die Op gemacht zu haben.

Allen einen schönen Sonntag.

Siegfried

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Siegfried



> Leider habe ich doch erhebliche Probleme mit dem Stuhlgang. Ohne Abführmittel schaffe ich es nicht, weil das "pressen" doch sehr schmerzhaft ist.


Die schwere Stuhlgangpassage ist noch von der Vollnarkose und wird auch noch ein/zwei Wochen anhalten können. Ich habe mir mit "Neda Früchtewürfel" geholfen. Immer Abends einen Würfel zerkauen und mit reichlich Flüssigkeit hinunter spülen.



> Habe auch leider den Doc nicht gefragt wann mit dem zurückgehen des doch erheblich angeschwollenen Hodensacks zu rechnen ist.


Das kann auch noch eine Weile anhalten, weil sich durch die Lymphadenektomie noch Lymphflüssigkeit durch den Leistenkanal nach unten absetzt. Deshalb ist es sehr wichtig nicht beim Stuhlgang zu pressen, damit die Lymphleckagen ausheilen können. - Besorg Dir heute noch ein Stuhlregulanz!

Beste Grüße und noch einen schönen Sonntag
Heribert

----------


## gerhard29

> Es war alles nicht so schlimm wie ich die ganzen Jahre befürchtet hatte.
> 
> Danke allen die mir hier im Forum Mut gemacht haben, diesen Schritt zu tun.


Hallo Berglöwe,

Gückwunsch, sofern man das in unserer Situation so sagen darf. Es freut mich, dass Du dem Rat, den Dir viele Mitstreiter gegeben haben, nachgekommen bist. War aber auch für alle Mitbetroffenen ein hartes Stück Überzeugungsarbeit. Sowohl freundlich als auch unfreundlich, weil es nicht anders ging - aber immer im positiven Sinne.

Ich glaube Dir, dass Du Dich jetzt besser fühlst. Nun lass mal die AHB auf Dich zukommen. Danach wirst Du Dich sicherlich noch besser fühlen. Aber denk daran, alles braucht seine Zeit.

Viele Grüße und alles Gute

Gerhard

----------


## wölfin

Hallo Siegfried,

auch von mir die besten Glück- und Genesungswünsche aus Hamburg! Lass es Dir in der Reha gutgehen und geniesse diese Zeit...

Wir sind seit Donnerstag in Hamburg zur OP. Freitag war im UKE Aufnahme und das übliche procedere vor einer OP, dann hatten wir noch ein paar schöne Tage (u. a. an der Ostsee) und heute nachmittag dann "check in" in der Martiniklinik (war fast als würde man im Urlaubshotel ankommen ;-) Ich habe unweit der Klinik eine schöne Bleibe gefunden und kann in 5 Min. dort sein. Morgen früh geht es gegen 11 h los...

Herzliche Grüße

Sylvia

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Sylvia und Wolf,

wir drücken Euch die Daumen.

Herzliche Grüße
Heribert

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Sylvia und Wolf,

ich wünsche ebenfalls einen guten Verlauf und baldige Genesung!

Ralf

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Sylvia ,

wünsche deinem Wolf alles Gute für heute, und ich denke auch  das es für deinen Mann sehr hilfreich ist,
das Du die nächsten Tage bei ihm bist.

Liebe Grüße aus Witten,

Siegfried

----------


## wölfin

Hallo Siegfried,

vielen Dank...alles soweit gut gelaufen; leider nur einseitig nervenerhaltend. Die Entscheidung, meinen Mann zu begleiten, haben wir beide nicht bereut!

Es ist wirklich erschreckend, so viele "junge Männer" hier anzutreffen, die sich leider dieser OP unterziehen müssen.

Wünsche Dir auch einen weiterhin guten Genesungsprozess und einer guten Adresse für die AHB.

Herzliche Grüße

Sylvia

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

> alles soweit gut gelaufen; leider nur einseitig nervenerhaltend.


Ich würde das nicht so sehen.
Bei dem Gleason Score 4+3 und dem beideseitigen Befall war die Entscheidung nur einseitig zu operieren mindestens die richtige.
Ich wäre nicht überrascht wenn die Histo ein pT3a zeigt.

*Lieber verzichtet man auf eine Nervenschonung und sichert dafür die saubere Resektion.*

----------


## wölfin

> Ich würde das nicht so sehen.
> Bei dem Gleason Score 4+3 und dem beideseitigen Befall war die Entscheidung nur einseitig zu operieren mindestens die richtige.
> Ich wäre nicht überrascht wenn die Histo ein pT3a zeigt.
> 
> *Lieber verzichtet man auf eine Nervenschonung und sichert dafür die saubere Resektion.*


Nun insofern gut gelaufen, als dass überhaupt noch operiert werden konnte...so sehe ich das als "Nicht-Mediziner"! Die Entscheidung der Nervenschonung überliessen wir dann den Spezialisten.

Die Histo liegt noch nicht vor. Biopsie vom 20.08.10 wurde mit einem GS von 4+3/pT1c befundet. Wir werden noch eine Begutachtung bei Prof. Bonkhoff einholen.

Sylvia

----------


## wölfin

> Ich würde das nicht so sehen.
> Bei dem Gleason Score 4+3 und dem beideseitigen Befall war die Entscheidung nur einseitig zu operieren mindestens die richtige.
> Ich wäre nicht überrascht wenn die Histo ein pT3a zeigt.
> 
> *Lieber verzichtet man auf eine Nervenschonung und sichert dafür die saubere Resektion.*


Lieber Daniel Schmidt,

heute ENDLICH tel. die endgültigen Histowerte:

pT2c, Resektionsrand ohne Tumorbefall, 12 entfernte Lymphknoten tumorfrei, GS war übrigens 3+4. Werden auf jeden Fall Prof. Bonkhoff mit einer Zweitmeinung beauftragen.

Viele Grüße

Sylvia

----------


## Daniel Schmidt

Ein gutes Ergebnis!

----------


## skipper

Hallo Sylvia,
soweit gutes Ergebnis. Wurde das Tumorvolumen und die Größe der Prostata bestimmt ? 
Viele Grüße
Skipper

----------


## wölfin

> Ein gutes Ergebnis!


DANKE Daniel...dies von Dir/Ihnen zu lesen beruhigt ungemein...dies ist meine ganz ureigene "aus dem Bauch heraus" geschriebene Antwort!

Liebe Grüße

----------


## wölfin

> Hallo Sylvia,
> soweit gutes Ergebnis. Wurde das Tumorvolumen und die Größe der Prostata bestimmt ? 
> Viele Grüße
> Skipper


Hallo Skipper,

bestimmt...nur liegt die Histo noch nicht schriftlich vor, war nur eine kurze Auskunft der betreuenden Ärztin der Martiniklinik. Am Montag wissen wir sicherlich mehr, da 
die Histo sicherlich per Fax an unseren Urologen ging.

Liebe Grüße

Sylvia

----------


## Anonymous3

Wölfe,
*SUPER*, ab jetzt geht's bergauf!

Ich drück mal sicherheitshalber weiter die Daumen, Andi

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo zusammen,

bin zurück aus der AHB in Bad Wildungen. An der Inkontinenz, beim gehen, hat sich nichts geändert.

War allerdings auch 7 Tage in der Klinik krank, Grippaler Infekt mit Fieber bis 39,8 

Der letzte gemessene PSA Wert lag bei 0,04

schöne Grüße an alle,

Siegfried

----------


## artisun51

Hallo Siegfried,

nicht verzagen, ist bei jedem verschieden. Ich z. B. habe in der AHB einige Vorlagen benötigt, angeblich überproportional viele. Nach 4,5 Monaten war Schluß mit dem Spuk. Funktioniert hervorragend. Allerdings bei einem Infekt oder z. B. Einnahme von Antibiotika, da kann es schon mal tröpfeln. Muss ich halt bissi besser aufpassen - meine Einstellung. Auf jeden Fall: setze Dich nicht zu arg unter Druck. Auch wenn es einem furchtbar auf den Geist geht (ich war mit Ersatzklamotten unterwegs - war nicht lustig), positiv denken und die Übungen weitermachen. Im allgemeinen wird als Zeit 1 Jahr nach der OP angenommen.

Gruss

----------


## Wycliff

> An der Inkontinenz, beim gehen, hat sich nichts geändert.


wenn es sich nicht ändern sollte, ist von Mann zu Mann unterschiedlich, dann kann man sich ein Advance-Band einnähen lassen

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

12 Wochen sind nun nach der Op vergangen.

Am Tag verliere ich noch zwischen 15-35 Gramm Urin, vor allem beim Treppensteigen, oder nach langem gehen.

Ist es gut ? Ist es schlecht?  Nachts und bis zum Vormittag ist es nur mal ein Tropfen.

Leider hat der " kleine Mann" bis heute noch nicht einmal "gezuckt". Nicht mal die früher normalen Nächtliche Erektionen kommen.

Da beidseitig Nerverhaltend operiert hatte ich hier doch mehr erwartet.

Will nicht undankbar sein da die Op schlechter hätte ausfallen können bei dem hohen PSA wert vor der Op, aber möchte doch wissen ob ich noch im "Normbereich liege"?

Viele Grüße vom Berglöwen an alle.

----------


## Urologe

Wichtig ist, dass Sie fürhzeitig mit Viagra, oder besser 5 mg Cialis abendlich anfangen, um die Durchblutung "in Schwung zu halten", bis die natürliche Reaktion wieder einsetzt.

Nur WÄHREND einer Erektion ist der Schwellkörper ausreichend durchblutet.
In Ruhe 3 ml/sek.
zum Aufbau einer Erektion 120 ml/sek
während der Erektion 30 ml/sek
durschnittlicher Blutfluss

Die jetzt fehlende Sauerstoffversorgung mangels Erektion kann durch die PDE-5-Hemmer zumindest teilweise kompensiert werden.
Bleibt die Versorgung zu lange aus wird die  Schwellkörpermuskulatur allmählich zu Bindegewebe umgewandelt. Dann ist eine Spontanerektion nicht mehr möglich.

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo zusammen,

habe soeben meinen ersten PSA Wert 4 Monate nach Op bekommen.

In der AHB wurde der letzte Wert mit 0,04 gemessen. Bei meinem Urologen heute 0,07.

Er meinte allerdings das der Wert sehr Wahrscheinlich niedriger ist, da das Messgerät keine werte unter 0,07 messen kann.

Soll ich mich damit zufrieden geben und bis Ende April ruhig bleiben? Oder wo kann ich erfahren welches Labor auch die Werte unter 0,07 anzeigt?

Möchte doch gerne wissen ob ich unter 0,04 liege.

Für eventuelle Antworten ist wie immer Dankbar der Berglöwe Siegfried.

Schöne Grüße und viel gesundheit im neueun jahr wünsche ich euch allen.

siegfried

----------


## Wycliff

ein gutes neues Jahr 2011 und viel Gesundheit wünsche ich dir .... mein Uru hat mir gesagt, alles was unter o,o liegt ist vollkommen belanglos .. also mach dir darüber mal keine Gedanken mehr ..
und bezüglich Inkontinenz , frag mal deinen Uru nach einer 
Penisklemme 
.. dann hat man keine nassen oder feuchten Windeln in der Hose ..

----------


## Heribert

> frag mal deinen Uru nach einer 
> Penisklemme


Auf diese Möglichkeit sollte man nur dann zugreifen, wenn zweifelsfrei feststeht, das der Schließmuskel geschädigt ist! Durch die Penisklemme wird der Schließmuskel nicht mehr trainiert! Das Training kann ja bei manchen Betroffenen bis zu einem Jahr dauern, bis sich der Erfolg einstellt. Als Zwischenlösung um mal einen Tag die lästigen Vorlagen nicht tragen zu müssen, würde ich aber auch die Klemme akzeptieren.

Gruß Heribert

----------


## Paule.1

hallo Siegfried, ich bin aufgrund meiner Erlebnisse mit Inkontinenz und Impotenz in den letzten 7 Jahren nicht gerade ein Verfechter einer PK Behandlung, aber in deinem Alter sollst Du unbedingt in eine fachgerechte Untersuchung durchführen lassen! Hier ist Abwarten und Beobachten nicht angebracht, obwohl ich gerne dazu rate, so ab Anfang Mitte 70. 
Aber mit dem Krebsgedanken im Kopf machst Du Dich bloß verrückt, das hält Mann auf die Dauer nicht aus (Zitat von Professor Sawicki!) Also auf zu einer klaren Kontrolle / Biopsie und dann nochmals nachfragen! Alles Gute Paule.1

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo Paule,

da hast Du was falsch verstanden.

Meine PSAWerte sind nach der Op gemessen worden.

Die Krebsangst hat sich schon erledigt, da ich schon im September operiert worden bin.

Vielleicht hast Du übersehen das mein Trhead schon 21 Seiten umfasst, und Du hast nur die letzten Beiträge gelesen.

Aber trotzdem vielen Dank für den gutgemeinten Ratschlag.

Berglöwe Siegfried

----------


## Wycliff

> Als Zwischenlösung um mal einen Tag die lästigen Vorlagen nicht tragen zu müssen, würde ich aber auch die Klemme akzeptieren.


ja genau .. was anderes sollte diese Penisklemme auch nicht sein ...  lediglich eine Zwischenlösung bevor man sich zu anderen wirklich kompetenten Lösungen entschieden hat ..

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

eine der größten Ängste vor der Radikalen operation ist sicher die Angst vor der Impotenz. So war es auch bei mir. Lange hat es gedauert bis es zum ersten mal wieder zu den ersten "regungen" kam.

Nun nach 15 Monaten ist es soweit, ohne Viagra schon etwas, und mit 50mg Viagra ganz ordentlich, aber schmerzhaft.

Es tut weh im vorderen Gliedbereich wie ein starker Muskelkater. Kann es daher kommen,  da die Schwellkörper ja sehr lange brachgelegen haben?

Oder durch die Gliedverkürzung bei der O.p.?

Mein Urologe grinst nur.

Habt Ihr auch dieses Problem gehabt, und legt es sich nach einiger Zeit?

Will auch nicht Undankbar sein, da es schön ist das überhaupt sich wieder etwas regt.

wurde beidseitig Nervschonend operiert.

Alles Gute und schöne Grüße vom Berglöwen Siegfried

----------


## Berglöwe

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder.

nach meinem " 3 jährigem" Op Tag am 3.09.2010 habe ich noch mal eine Frage. Es war ja immer zu lesen das es bis zu 2 Jahre dauern kann, bis die Potenz 
nach Nervschonender op wieder hergestellt sein kann.
Meine Frage ist nun folgende.: Gibt es auch Angaben, Erfahrungen, darüber, ab wann man die Hoffnung aufgeben muß das es noch mal was wird. Bezüglich der "Härte"?
Orgasmus ist kein Problem.
War es das für mich?
Bei der Kontinenz habe ich mich schon damit abgefunden das es doch immer wieder zu einem ungewollten Tröpfeln kommt.
wie immer verbleibe ich in der Hoffnung auf Antworten und mit den besten Wünschen für Eure Gesundheit.
Der Berglöwe Siegfried

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo Siegfried,




> nach meinem " 3 jährigem" Op Tag am 3.09.2010 habe ich noch mal eine  Frage. Es war ja immer zu lesen das es bis zu 2 Jahre dauern kann, bis  die Potenz nach Nervschonender op wieder hergestellt sein kann.
> Meine Frage ist nun folgende.: Gibt es auch Angaben, Erfahrungen,  darüber, ab wann man die Hoffnung aufgeben muß das es noch mal was wird.  Bezüglich der "Härte"?


in den letzten Jahren haben sich einige Studien intensiver mit diesem Thema beschäftigt. Dabei hat sich gezeigt, dass auch im Zeitraum von 2 bis 5 Jahren noch eine weitere Verbesserung der Erektionsfähigkeit auftreten kann. Aber wie gesagt: eine *weitere Verbesserung*. Wenn sich bei sexueller Erregung dein Penis überhaupt nicht rührt, also nicht einmal etwas größer wird, dann sind die Chancen nicht berauschend. Bei der Prognose spielt auch das Alter eine Rolle. Jüngere Männer haben bessere Aussichten auf eine Verbesserung der Situation in diesem Zeitraum.






> War es das für mich?


*Nein!*

Erektionsstörungen müssen niemals das Ende einer befriedigenden Sexualität sein. Auf der einen Seite gibt es  Medikamente und Hilfsmittel, die praktisch jedem Mann trotz Erektionsstörungen eine gv-taugliche Erektion ermöglichen. Auf der anderen Seite gibt es Spielarten der Sexualität, für die "Mann" keine Erektion benötigt, die aber trotzdem für beide Partner zum Orgasmus führen können. Da kann jedes Paar einen Weg finden, der Beiden liegt.

----------

